# Patrick is pulling it together



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2003)

*Gettin' Ready*

Okay, I am pretty much done bulking.  I am at 196lbs today, and I wouldn't doubt that over the holiday I was near or at 200lbs due to eating so much.  No it is time for me to start to lean out, not real diet yet, but will call it my pre-pre contest diet.  I jsut want to try and maintain this weight and tighten up as much as possible.  I was looking on the NPC home page and there are some shows in NYC around May and June (actually there is one May 5th I think).  So I am going to try and do one or bith of those and possibly a natural show around the same time.

Diet is going to be clean as hell.  I am dropping all the things that I eat when I am bulking, like bread and shredded wheat and going with slower burning carbs.  I think I may stay with an insulin spike post workout for a little bit though.  Instead of dextrose now I think I will go with whey protein and rice cakes (get rid of the sugar)...thoughts??

Training is going to be the same right now, alternating between my heavy and light weeks but I will probabbly start throwing in more super and giant sets (especially on the light week) to try and get the heart rate up and burn more cals.

So here we go:

12/29 chest/abs (4-8 reps)

bench press
275x4
275x4
275x4
275x3+1 (damn it...GRRR!!)

decline dumbell press
100x8
100x6
100x6

15 degree incline dumbell flyes
70x8
70x7
75x4

peck deck flyes
210x6
210x4
195x5
195x5

dips (just for fun)
bw x 17
bw x 17
bw x 12


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 29, 2003)

hey good to hear from ya again P...is everything set up and back to normal?
-Justin


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2003)

Yep, got everything in my new apartment hooked up.............................BRING ON THE BITCHES!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2003)

HA!  With the mis-information given I still found the thread 

Well I wanna see some pics man!  Especially before you slim down.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah Pat, where the fuck are the pictures?  You know i gots a digi cam if you need (we just use the classic time digi cams, lol).  When are you gonna start refeeding/carbing up?  I'd be willing to take a ride into the city for a little sushi or maybe just some cocoa puffs with skim milk, lol.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2003)

Yanick, come on into the city whenever you want.  I will try and take some pics this weekend if I can.  I have some from the olympia, I jsut need to post them.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 30, 2003)

dude all i really want to do is try and lift with you (remember i said try, i've been out of it for a while).  I'm sick of working out with my friends, they all work out like bitches (Damn, Yan you actually break a sweat when you workout? Your crazy!!!).  Damn them and their good genetics (and of course can't forget bout the juice).


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2003)

lol, I really want to work out with your friends.  It is a real ego booster when i work out with juice heads and I can out lift them.  It really pisses them off.  When ever you want to lift just let me know.  Also, got a lead on a gym you may be able to work at, actually I am going to try and get in there also so I can work at both places. It pays really well, I'll pm ya.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey P-funk, I was wondering what kind of supplementation your currently using, and whats your stance on ph's?  I am just using protein currently, and thinking of starting creatine... but I want to lift all natural for a while.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> lol, I really want to work out with your friends.  It is a real ego booster when i work out with juice heads and I can out lift them.  It really pisses them off.  When ever you want to lift just let me know.  Also, got a lead on a gym you may be able to work at, actually I am going to try and get in there also so I can work at both places. It pays really well, I'll pm ya.



You will destroy any one of them in anything (probably including bw exercises).  The two biggest kids i know however are actually natural, but have very good genetics.  They are also about your height but they weigh what you weighed back at ACT.  One of them is a bench monkey however and might actually give you a run for your money on the bench (315 max, pyramids up to 235 for 8 on last set).

Oh yeah i forgot to tell you something in the PM bout the gym.  I dunno if this will bother you or not, but when i interviewed there the guy told me they do not pay for floor hours and the only way to get custies is to do the whole coming up to people on the gym floor thing, they don't just throw ppl at you like other gyms.  First thing the guy asked me was if i was comfortable talking to complete strangers.  I don't really know how well i would do there seeing as i don't really have much experience with sales pitches and shit.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> You will destroy any one of them in anything (probably including bw exercises).  The two biggest kids i know however are actually natural, but have very good genetics.  They are also about your height but they weigh what you weighed back at ACT.  One of them is a bench monkey however and might actually give you a run for your money on the bench (315 max, pyramids up to 235 for 8 on last set).
> 
> Oh yeah i forgot to tell you something in the PM bout the gym.  I dunno if this will bother you or not, but when i interviewed there the guy told me they do not pay for floor hours and the only way to get custies is to do the whole coming up to people on the gym floor thing, they don't just throw ppl at you like other gyms.  First thing the guy asked me was if i was comfortable talking to complete strangers.  I don't really know how well i would do there seeing as i don't really have much experience with sales pitches and shit.




Well, don't be scared about the floor hours thing, you just need to be confident in your skills and people will want to train with you.  If you are confident in what you know and sincere in your approach people will see that and it will make the whole approach a lot easier for you.

235lbs on the bench for 8, eh.  LOL, well seeing as how on a heavy day that is a warm up weight for me I think I have the kid beat.  I can bang out 225lbs for 15 or more reps these days and 235 is a picnic.



> Hey P-funk, I was wondering what kind of supplementation your currently using, and whats your stance on ph's? I am just using protein currently, and thinking of starting creatine... but I want to lift all natural for a while.



PreMier, my supplements are pretty basic.  I take a multivitamin, a vitamin C and a B-complex, fish oil and flax seed oil, Echinacea (only recently because of the flu season and whey protein ofcourse.  I was using ZMA for a little bit but it is to expensive to use all the time.  When bulking I like to take creatine about 5 weeks on and 3-4 weeks off (I stopped taking it about 3 weeks ago and my weight has remained the same so go figure that one out.).  For my competition I may need to look into trying some thermogenics towards the last few weeks of my diet to drop some wieght but not really sure about that since I have never used them.  So really just vitamins, whey preotein and food.....lots of food.

My feeling on prohormones is the same as my feelings on anabolic steroids.  They are steroids (even if it is on a smaller scale).  I don't do steroids so I wont take prohormones.  This should however in noway discourage you from doing with your own body what you want.   My feelings were always "you build you body naturally and it is yours to keep......forever.  You build your body with steroids and the steroids are your body as you are going to have to keep doing cycles to maintain what you have built because your natural production decreases with each cycle."


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2003)

12/30 back day (4-8 reps)

this workout was fast, my training partner and I did everything in a you go I go fasion.  Took about 35-40min.

Bent over barbell rows
215x8
215x7
225x5
225x4

pullups (performed with an overhand grip on a straight bar)
bw + 25 x6
bw + 25 x4+1
bw + 25 x3+2

close grip pulldowns
plate#15x6
plate#15x5+1
plate#15x5+1
plate#15x5+1

seated close grip cable rows
plate#16x6
plate#16x5
dropset plate#16x5, plate#8x10, plate#4x15

straight bar cable pressdowns
plate#5x12
plate#7x5
plate#7x4

reverse peck deck
150x6
150x6
150x6


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for the info.  I like to train naturally, but have been looking into ph's quite a bit lately.  Just learning ya know.  I honestly dont think I will take them, untill later in my life.  I am 21, so I have quite a while to build on my own I think.  Thanks again.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, I don't see the point at 21.  If you were 31 and your natural testosterone lovels were alredy falling or low then I could see going with something like that.  Although, one of my buddies who is huge into steroids always says "Why would anyone waste their money on prohormes when you can just take the real thing, know you are getting all of it, and get real results?  to me that stuff is a waste of money."


----------



## Jodi (Dec 30, 2003)

Happy New Year!  

I'm back


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

wb jodi 

p funk all i can say is..your lat spread scares me


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2003)

He is 150 lbs in that pic...  He is 195 now!  Scared even more?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey, Happy New Year, Welcome Back Jodi.  How was the move?  All settled in yet?

LOL, Premier I was about to say the same thing.  Actually one of my training partners has a cell phone with a cam and he has a picture of my lat spread from months ago when I was about 175lbs and it looks sick.  I wishI could figure out how to get it to here so I could post it.  I should take another lat spread shot though,


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2003)

12/31 legs (4-8reps)

I trained legs today because I don't think I will be able to train tomorrow.

For starters one of my New Year's Resolutions is "Parallel Squats Don't Count!!!".  I used to always say that parallel is good and below that is better.  But now I don't care anymore.  No more parallel squats, only deep ass to the grass squats count.  I can take 405lbs to a parallel squat so doing only ass to the grass squats was really upsetting for me since I can't go as high as usual.  It is a real ego buster and I feel like I am starting over but this is the way it has to be.

Squats
315x2
295x3
275x5
275x4
dropset 275x4, 225x6

barbell SLDL
255x8
275x6
295x4
315x3

lying leg curl
130x8
130x8
130x8

unilateral leg press
6 plates x 8 reps on each leg
6 plates x 8 reps on each leg
6 plates x 8 reps on each leg
6 plates x 8 reps on each leg

leg press calf raises
10 plates x 12
10 plates x 12
10 plates x 12
10 plates x 12
10 plates x 12


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

I used to ass to the grass squats.  It kinda bugged my knees the more reps I went though. BE CAREFUL!  I just do parallel now.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Pat do you do Squats PL style?  I went ass to the grass once, as per your suggestion, but my knee was killing me for 2 days, coudln't even walk up or down the stairs(thats usually a good thing after leg day).


----------



## P-funk (Jan 1, 2004)

What do you mean by pwerlifter stlye??  If you mean do I go all the way down then yes.  I go as far as I can, trying to touch my ass to the ground.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 1, 2004)

Well, I hope everyone had a great New Years.  Mine was not so good and I am kind of ashamed and upset with myself because I did somehting that I really shouldn't have done.  I guess I should confess, since I don't like to lie, this is my journal and it may make me feel better to get it off of my chest.  I am sorry if I disapoint anyone with this as I really try to lead by example.

A freind of mine was going to atlantic city for New Years eve with his wife and his brother and his wife and thier daughters and he asked me to come along because it would be a good time.  I thought "Yeah, why not, never been to atalantic city and I guess this would be a good a time as any!!".  So we go.  things start out okay, we are just hanginig there in our hotel rooms and then they start drinking.  Well, I really don't ever drink but why not have a beer.  So I am drinking and then before we leave the hotel to go the party I smoke a joint (I really don;t smoke that much anymore, maybe once every two months or so.  I don't think marijuana is bad and in my opinion is much better than alcohol which is complete poison).  So far, it is a good night, having fun.....drinking a little more, still far from drunk but pretty stoned.  Midnight hits.....balll drops....Yeah, 2004!!!!  Now this is were things start to go down hill.....The whole night i was a bit stressed out, a bit of a girl situation (you all know how that goes).  So i am stressing....thoughts going through my head "Man, damint...why didn't you go hang out with her tonight?  why hasn't she called you back since you left that message for her earlier today??  Why hasn't she called you to wish you happy new year?"  stressing.....EEK...Okay, hanging out drinking a little more....still having a good time, a little stressed but oh well, hang in there "p" the night is almost over.......Uh oh here we go..........What the fuck, the stress got the better of me......thoughs in my head........Oh shit!!!  Patirck, steps into his time machine and resorts back to the old Patrick..No don't do it.......FUCK IT IS TO LATE...............Here I am, snorting cocaine in the bathroom the rest of the night!!!!  FUCK....HAPPY NEW YEAR PATRICK YOU ARE A LOSER AGAIN!!!

I feel like shit today, mentally and phyically.  My throat is a bit sore and my nose is still stuffed up.  The worst parts.......(a) I swore this stuff off years ago and said that I would never do it again.  Especially since one of my best friends has a serious heroine and cocaine addiction.  He really looks up to me for quitting all of this stuff.  and (b) I can't believe that I was not strong enough to stop this and I let my feelings get the better of me and I gave in.  I can't bel;ieve I was such a weak person last night.......this can't....NO THIS WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN.

New, new years Resolution.......to be stronger than ever!


----------



## gr81 (Jan 1, 2004)

hey man, I can defiantely relate to that feelins, lord knows I have had my bouts with the substances in the past. Also I am sure that I don't know the whole story either, but you really shouldn't be too hard on yourself. no body id perfect and we all do things that we aren't necessarily proud of either, but you gotta take things in stride. You can just look at it like, hey it was new years, its not something I do often or ever, and move on from there. As long as you are responsible and take it for what it was then you should be aight, ya feel me? Truts me I know how it is but s long as you are strong and you keep your priorities straight, which you do, then shouldn't let it eat you up. There is only a reason to worry if you think there is a reason to worry, ya dig. ain't no thang playa, now go out and use that as motivation to tear it up. Peace -gr


----------



## P-funk (Jan 1, 2004)

thanks gr81.  I hear what your sayin' I hate fallin off the wagon, especially after being so good for so long.  tomorrow I am going to wake up and just be stronger, and put this beind me.

peace


----------



## Jodi (Jan 1, 2004)

Oh Funky don't be so hard on yourself little buddy   We all have our moments.  Just don't dwell on it and forget about it.  These things happen.  

Tomorrow is a new day and you know what you want to do and need to do.  Just focus on that


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 2, 2004)

Patrick, we have all been there in one form or another.  Don't let it get to you, just resolve to not let it happen again and if you find yourself in the same situation in the future, just get the hell out of it.  

Women suck.  It's just a fact of life.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2004)

1/2/04 shoulders/traps/abs (4-6 reps)

back in action today and ready to rock!!

standing barbell overhead press
195x5
195x5
195x5

superset
a. dumbell lateral raise 25x8, 30x7, 30x5
b. behind back cable lateral raises; plate#4x6, plate#4x4, plate#3x5

bentover rear delt dumbel raises
30x8
35x8
35x8
35x8

reverse peck deck (vertical grip)
120x12
150x5
150x7
150x7
(much better focus on the last to sets)

barbell shrugs
405x8
405x6
405x5

dumbell upright row
50x8
50x8
50x8


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2004)

1/3 arms

standing alteranting dumbell curls
55x5
55x4
55x4
55x4

olympic bar skull crushers
125x6
125x6
125x6
125x5+1

cable curls (cambered bar extension)
stack x 6
stack x 6
stack x 6

decline dumbell skull crushers
45x8
50x5
50x4 (attempted a fifth and almost crushed my skull!!)

standing dumbell preacher curl
30x8
40x7

single arm reverse grip cable tricep ext. (no rest inbetween sets)
30x8
40x7

dumbell hammer curls (both arms at the same time)
35x8
40x6
40x6

siongle arm overhead dumbell ext. (standing)
30x8
40x5
40x5


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2004)

I am not starting my full on pre-contest diet yet since the show I am doing is not until june 5th.  But I just want to try and lean out a bit and maintain my weight to the best of my ability.

Here is what my diet will look like this week:

m1
3 whole eggs
7 whites
1c oats

m2
1 can albacore tuna
1 tbsp flax
1c brown rice

m3 (post w/o)
2.5 scoops optimum whey
2 peanut butter rice cakes (for insulin spike.....yum!!)

m4
8oz chicken
1c brown rice
1tbsp flax

m5
same as meal 4 or:
2 turkey burgers
8oz sweet potato

m6
2c cottage cheese
1 apple

or

2.5 scoops optimum why
1tbsp flax
2 apples

totals
3218.5 cals
308g protein (40%)
235.5g carbs (35%)
85.75g fat (25%)

Damn, I am going to be hungry!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

1/5 chest/abs (8-15 reps...GRR I hate high reps!!)

My tri's are still really fried from doing arms on saturday.

All sets were you go I go with my traiing partner and we finished in about 30min.

All reps were explosive today

decline bench press
225x10
225x10
225x9
225x8

Okay, I was going for 4 sets of 10 reps each set but I obviously fell short.  I think that the explosiveness of the reps (and my triceps still being sore) played a roll in this.  My bar speed was crazy as I was really moving through the range of motion quickly.

high cable cross over
plate#6x15
plate#6x15
plate#6x15
plate#6x15

Incline neutral grip dumbell press (elbows in; sagital plane)
60x10
60x10
50x12

peck deck
165x12
165x10
drop set 165x8, 120x6

then a bunch of abs


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2004)

That's some pretty good benching considering you fried your triceps just two days ago.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks, it is a light day so I try and really work on my explosiveness which probably inhibts what I can really do if I went for slower reps.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

well, I finally got my olympia pic developed (I know lazy!!!)

So here are some funny shots from vegas:

I'll post the links:

the crew


Hey, who is that blond??  Jodi? 

me and titus 

me and Jay 

me and levrone 

here are some funny shots of me over christmas with my cousins:

me and the munchkins 

another munchkin 

sack of potatoes


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)

None of those pic links work for me 

And DAMN genetics... I want lats that come low like yours haha


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah, I can't figure out why the pics wont work


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)

What about hosting them on IM?  Or did you never pay your 11$ haha!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

what do you mean?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh snap Premier...that works....okay, my olympia pics are in the gallery!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> what do you mean?




I forgot that you dont have to be elite to host pics here


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

well, they are there now.....Man Jay Cutler is big!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)

LoL, yea I commented on that!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh, and you arms are looking LARGE!  I need to get me some funk arms haha!  How big are they?  Do you have any other measurements?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't know.  The last time I measured which was well over a month ago they were just under 17" so I would guess I have broken that by now.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

I feel like I look tiny in all of those pictures.  I need at least another good 20lbs to feel happy.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)

I dunno... mine were around 16 1/2" last I measured, but yours do look big compared to mine.  Maybe I have the same prob as you though


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

I almost forgot, there was a picture of me with craig titus.  I updated that.  That guy is really huge too.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

1/6 back (8-15 rep day)


All rest intervals were you go I go with my training partner.  ABng this one out really quick.

reverse grip chins
bw x 10
bw x 8
bw x 6+2

barbell t-bar rows (shove one end of a barbell in the corner of the room....load up the other end and go at it)
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 10

wide grip pulldowns
plate#8x15
plate#9x15
plate#10x10
plate#11x9

wide grip spider row (aka support t-bar row)
3 plates x 8
3 plates x 8
3 plates x 8

close grip machine row
150x15
130x12
110x12
110x12
110x12

back hyperextensions
bw+ 45 x 12
bw+ 45 x 12
bw+ 45 x 12


Forced into 20min cardio (bike) by training partner.  Not to bad.......there was pretty girl to look at while i was doing it....if there were ever a good reason to do cardio...lol


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice Pics P-Funk!

Lookin Large! Keep it up


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Iain


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2004)

1/8/04 legs (8-12 rep day)

squats
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
stop squats (4 count pause in the hole)
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

straight legged deadlifts
185x10
185x10
185x10
185x10
185x10
185x10
185x10
185x10
185x10
185x10

leg extensions
plate#10x15
plate#10x15
plate#10x15

lying leg curls
100x15
100x13
dropset 100x5, 50x10

seated calf raises
2 plates and one quarter plate x 12
2 plates and one quarter plate x 12
2 plates and one quarter plate x 12
2 plates and one quarter plate x 12
2 plates and one quarter plate x 12
2 plates and one quarter plate x 12
2 plates and one quarter plate x 12
2 plates and one quarter plate x 12
2 plates and one quarter plate x 12
2 plates and one quarter plate x 12

Though I had a great/hard workout until my power lifter friend, who was training a client as I was doing this workout, walks over to me and says:

him:  Hey "p", can I get a piece of paper form your training journal to write some thing down?

me: Sure, just make sure you rip out a blank page.

him:  No, I am going to rip out the workout you just did.  Cross it out and write overtop of it.

me: (starring blankly at him)

him:  What?  This workout should be really easy for you to remember.....THE REPS WERE SHIT AND THE WEIGHT WAS NOTHING!!!!


Sad part is.....he's right!!!



Sometimes being a personal trianer can be very difficult.....you have to put up with a lot of complaing and bitching and sometimes it feels like down right babysitting.  But, every now and again something happens that makes you realize why you do it, something that makes you realize that you are actually helping someone out.  I have a female client that has been training with me two times a week for about 7 months.  A nice lady in her fifties, kind of banged up (hernaited disks and a torn rotator cuff are just a few of her many many problems as you will see).  When she started she was really deconditioned, overweight and out of shape.  To make matters worse she is right now going through a terrible divorce from her husband, the piece of shit that he is, who beats her.  She works hard but training her can be a drag, not because of all her past injuries, but because she often times needs someone to talk to about her problems and I am there so I am that person.  It can be really depressing at times and I really feel bad for her because her situation is one that no women should ever half to be in (I hate men with no respect for their women).  Today she comes in and before we get started she hands me a $100 bill and says "pat, I really want to give you this because I feel awful that I didn't get you anyhting for Christmas.  I had no money because my husband had closed my access to all of our accounts so I have a little bit and I want you to have this now.  I want you to take it while I have it because I don't know finacially what will happen for me in the next couple months and when this traaing package runs out I am not sure if I can afford another one, especially now that you got promoted (to which I ofcourse told her I would offer her a lower rate.....being the nice guy that I am..lol).  I want you to have somehting becuase I appreciate everything you have done for me and training every week is something that I look forward to, not only because it relieves all the stress I have right now in my life, but because you have trained me to be so strong that I am not afraid of my husband any longer and I am not scared to stand up to him.  You have given me so much confidence and strength and I appreciate you taking the time to accomodate me in you schedule every week."

As sad as the story is it feels good knowing that I have helped someone out this much.

thought I'd just share.

-patrick


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Thats sad...


On another note: Why didnt she get a divorce from her husband sooner?  I mean if he hit her and whatnot.  I have no remorse or pitty for the people who let others degrade them in such a way.  Sure it is sad, but I have tried to help someone in such a relationship and guess what?  The girl ALWAYS went back.  No matter what the guy did the girl always went back.  I soon realized that I had been wasting my time, and said "If you like the way he is treating you then by all means go back, but if you dont like how he is treating you, then get out and find someone who will treat you better."  Well she went back.  Sorry for the rant 
Just goes to show, some people are stupid, and you shouldnt feel bad for the stupid Patrick.  I know I used to and it made me sad... now I just dont care anymore.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't know?  She sais that she though he would get better, though he would change.  Honestly I think she was hoping that it wouldn't go this route for her kids sake.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

One thing I learned is once a guy degrades a woman in such a way it will never get better unfortunately..  

If she is as old as you say, her children SHOULD understand... unless the dad raised them to beat women


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2004)

Her children are still young (ne is a junior in highschool and the other is still in grade school). 

Oops, I said she was in her fifteis....More like early to mid 40s


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I feel like I look tiny in all of those pictures.  I need at least another good 20lbs to feel happy.


Tiny!    I don't think so.  You were huge when I saw you and now your what, 10 pounds more?  

Nice pics 

BTW - I still think your a cutie


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Tiny!    I don't think so.  You were huge when I saw you and now your what, 10 pounds more?
> 
> Nice pics
> ...



Right back at ya babe


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2004)

1/9/04 delts,traps,abs

seated neutral grip dumbell presses (sagital plane)

55x10reps/10 sets

dumbell standing lateral raises
20x12 reps/6sets

prone incline dumbell reardelt raises
20x10reps/6sets

shrugs
225x12/4sets

explosive shrugs
225x10/3sets
225x8

Well, I though this was an okay workout until I got screamed at for a good hour about my training rountine and poundages.  My powerlifter friend was doing legs while I was training shoulders and he laid into me so hard today that I got freaked out.  He was yelling at me on the gym floor..........

"What the F**K is wrong with you???  You call this training??  When was the last time you varied your workout??  Quite wasinting your time!!!!  You are so smart, your diet is perfect and you can't out together a better training routine than this crap!!!!  This is pathetic!!!  Once a week for each bodypart!!!!!  How long have you been training like that!!!  Ever since I have know ya!!!  YOu have put on so much size....do somehting new......train everything twice a week, except your legs....do speed workouts and powerworkouts.....work at different intensities.....do explosive days, do slow days, do staici contraction sets....why do I have to tell someone as smart as you this shit??!!!!  Shock your body with somehthing completely different.....Don't stop now....gain another 50lbs....you P**SY!!!!  You call yourself a bodybuilder......BODYBUILDERS ARE SUPPOSED TO HAVE MUSCLE.....YOU LOOK MORE LIKE A FU**K'N MARATHON RUNNER TO ME!!!!! UNBELIEVABLE.....I AM 11 YEARS OLDER THAN YOU AND YOU CAN'T OUT LIFT ME!!!! (despite the fact that he ways a good 50lbs more than me and has been competetive powerlifting for over ten years and he has won almost every competition he has entered).  Why are you doing so many lateral raises and reardelt raises??  What puts on more size, rear delt raises or deadlilts?  Deadlifts!! What puts on more size, reardelt raises or bentover barbell rows?  Bent rows!!!!  So why don't you do more bent rows??  "But I do them a lot."  Do them heavy!!!  "but I do do them heavy"....."No you don't" ......"I was doing 225 for 6 reps"........"THAT IS BULLSH*T....YOU CAN DO 245 FOR 6 REPS.....ALL YOU DO IS UNDERESTIMATE YOU STRENGTH AND I AM SICK OF IT!!1  YOU SHOULD BE DEADLIFTING 500LBS EASY!!!!  WHAT THE HELL IS YOUR PROBLEM!!!!"

Trying to get him back he had his shirt off in the locker room, changing his clothes so we could go eat.  Now this guy is nowhere near being fat but he is not lean or ripped like a bodybuilder either, being a powerlifter that was never his goal.  So I try to get him back and I say "Okay man, get ready.  We are going to take your before fat farm picture".  He replied "I would rather be a fat sloppy mess than a skinny fat wimp like you.  At least the fat slop mess can pic things up........you think that wil make me mad?  I will make you cry."

Then we went to eat.

Where am I going with all this?  Tomorrow I am going to go in and do a very light arm workout because I don't know what my trianing program/split will look like come monday but I am going to try and cook up somehthing differnt this time that will really freak my body out and hopefully give me some more size.  He really kicked my ass today with this yelling, that lasted over an hour and continued even as we were training clients on the floor later in the day.  I really need to change things up now......time to start thinking.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice friend..  

Anyway I switched my routine up, and it seems like it would benefit you from what your "friend" said.  Here is my split:
Mon: Shoulders/arms
Tues: Chest/back
Wed: Legs
Thurs: Off
Fri: Shoulders/arms
Sat: Chest/back
Sun: Off

I will be doing pretty intense xhest on Tues and lighter on sat.  Back will be lighter on Tues and heavier on sat, due to legs the next day.
I am also going to incorporate workouts from this site here: http://www.haywired.com/bodybuilding/bodybuilders_workout/arnold_schwarzenegger.html

Good luck P-funk!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks man, but what I need is a routine that is based on percentages of my 1RM so that I can focus on varyig intensities and rep ranges more effectivly so that I can either rotate them from workou to workout or with in each workout.  What he is talking about is mroe complex than just changing my split up.  I( need to write out a complete program.....exercises, intensity, rep range, sets and all an have it programed out for about 6 weeks.  This guy doesn't play around.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 1/9/04 delts,traps,abs
> 
> seated neutral grip dumbell presses (sagital plane)
> ...



Damn P... thats intense.  Actually, i wish there were people i trained with who would do that to me.  Sounds quite motivating. 

You sure about that "light" arm workout tomorrow, though?  Sounds like youve been yelled at for your "light" workouts two days in a row now.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2004)

No, I need to save my strength for what is about to come and I may be training arms on moday.  Also, he doesn't mean the workouts were light, he ahs light days also, he jsut thinks that I can put together somehting that is more sound than what i am doing.  Plus he wont be there tomorrow.....lol

I am coming up with something this weekend and it is oging to be tough.  I am going to program out a whole six weeks of trianing in advance.  He thinks if we put together something more solid I can add a lot more size before I go pre-contest.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> No, I need to save my strength for what is about to come and I may be training arms on moday.  Also, he doesn't mean the workouts were light, he ahs light days also, he jsut thinks that I can put together somehting that is more sound than what i am doing.  Plus he wont be there tomorrow.....lol
> 
> I am coming up with something this weekend and it is oging to be tough.  I am going to program out a whole six weeks of trianing in advance.  He thinks if we put together something more solid I can add a lot more size before I go pre-contest.



Sounds interesting.  What information are you going to base this new w/o on?  Seems like something i might want to try in the future.  I know you mentioned varying intensity, weight, speed, etc... but in what proportions?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2004)

I am not sure yet.  Legs will be trained once a week.  Upper body eill be trained twice a week.  the intensity for legs will very week to week much like it does now, except more focus on the light days (ie more of an explozive thing).  Upper body, done probably in a push/pull fashion, could go either way as far as intensity is concerned......Maybe one day power and second day explosivness or maybe both power and explosivness on both days but varying which mucle groups get hit with what.  I need to give it some thought.  It may be based on something I have tried in the past but I have a feeling I am going to try and come up with something completely off the wall this time.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2004)

1/10 arms (8-15 reps)

really light day today

olypic bar curls
75x15x3sets

close grip bench press
185x10x3

dumbell preacher curls
30x15x2

dips
bw + 45x15x2

reverse grip cable curl
plate#8x15
plate#8x12
plate#8x10

cable press downs
plate#11x20x3


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2004)

Okay, I have put together the next three weeks of my training, complete with new split and all. I only did three weeks becasue after that I what to see where I am at. Also, after that I can then plan my workouts on a week to week basis, like I do now, instead of so far indavace becasue I will have a better idea of ho wthis split will work, what works and what doesn't, etc.. I don't even know if I will like this split...lol, because it is far more different than anything I have ever come up with, but we shall see. So hopefully people will have comments, suggestions and questions so don't be shy. 

Patrick???s training program: 

Training Split: 

Day1-chest (light/explosive)/back (heavy/power)/ traps (heavy/power) 
Day2- legs (light/explosive) 
Day3- shoulders (heavy/power)/arms (heavy/power)/abs(core) 
Day4-off 
Day5-back (light/explosive)/chest (heavy/power)/traps (light/explosive) 
Day6- legs (heavy/power) 
Day7-shoulders (light/explosive)/arms (light/explosive)/abs(core) 


Week 1: 

Day1-chest (l/e)/back (h/p)/traps (h/p) 
Explosive decline dumbbell bench press 10x3 (reps x sets) RI=30sec. 
Mid cable crossover 4/4/4 tempo (concentric/static contraction/eccentric) 10x2 RI=30s 
Bent over rows 4x4 (85% of 1RM) RI=120s 
Neutral grip pull ups 4x3 RI=90sec 
DB pull over 6x2 RI=30sec. 
Barbell shrugs 4x4 RI=90sec 

Day 2-Legs (l/e) 
Speed squats-as many reps of 135 as I can do in 15sec. x 3 RI=60sec 
Dumbbell sldl 15x3 RI=45sec. 
Seated leg curl 20x2 RI=30sec 
Leg press 40x2 RI=6-s 
45 degree calf raises 20x4 RI=30s. 

Day 3-Shoulders (h/p)/arms (h/p)/abs(core) 
Standing barbell press 3x3 (90% of 1RM) RI=180s 
Standing dumbbell Lateral raise 4x2 RI=30s 
Standing dumbbell bent over rear delt raise 4x2 RI=30s 
Barbell curls 6x2 RI=30s 
Standing dumbbell hammer curl 6x2 RI=30s 
Olympic bar skull crushers 6x2 RI=30s 
Pressdowns 6x2 RI=30s 

Day4-off 

Day 5-back (l/e)/chest (h/p)/traps (l/e) 
Explosive bent over dumbbell rows (angled arms-scapular plane) 12x3 RI=30s 
Wide grip pull down (static, 4 count contraction at each rep) 15x3 RI=30s 
Bench press (90% of 1RM) 3x4 RI=180s 
Incline dumbbell press 6x3 RI=120s 
High pulls 10x4 RI=30s 

Day 6- legs (p/h) 
Deadlifts 3x5 RI=180sec. 
Lying leg curls 6x3 RI=60s 
Leg ext 6x3 RI=60s 
Seated calf raises 6x6 RI=60sec 

Day 7-shoulders (l/e)/arms (l/e)/abs(core) 
Standing neutral grip db press (forearms rotated forward; sagital plane) 12x4 RI=30s 
Cable lateral raises (static contraction???4 count at top) 15x2 RI=30s 
Rev. peck deck (tempo 5/5/5) 15x2 RI=30s 
Cable curl 20x2 RI=30s 
Reverse grip cambered bar preacher curls 15x2 RI=30s 
Explosive dumbbell skullcrushers 15x2 RI=30s 
Rope press down 20x2 RI=30s 

Day 8-off 


Week 2: 

Day1-chest (l/e)/back (h/p)/ traps (h/p) 
Explosive speed benching (135lbs for 3 reps as fast as possible) 3x10 RI=10sec. 
Decline dumbbell flyes 20x3 RI=30s 
Wide grip pull ups 4x4 RI=60s 
Close grip close cable row 6x3 RI=30s 
Decline barbell pull over 6x3 RI=60s 
Barbell shrugs 4x4 RI=60s 

Day2-legs (l/e) 
Box squat (box below parallel) 10x3 RI=60s 
Sldl 10x4 RI=60s 
Dumbbell walking lunges 40yrs x 2 RI=30s 
Leg ext (4 count static contraction at top) 10x2 (RI=30s) 


Day3-shoulders (h/p)/arms(h/p)/abs(core) 
Push press 5x5 RI=120s 
Standing dumbbell lateral raise 4x2 RI=60 
Prone incline dumbbell rear delt raises 4x2 RI=60s 
Standing dumbbell curls 6x3 RI=60s 
Dumbbell skull crushers 6x3 RI=60s 

Day4-off 

Day5-back (l/e)/chest (h/p)/traps (l/e) 
Reverse grip pulldown (super slow negative) 15x2 RI=30s 
t-bar row 20x2 RI=30s 
Incline bench press 3x4 (90% of 1RM) RI=180s 
Neutral grip machine press (sagital plane) 4x3 RI=120s 
Explosive barbell shrugs 12x4 RI=60s 

Day6-legs (h/p) 
Front Squat 4x4 RI=120s 
SLDL 4x3 RI=120 
Uni-lateral leg press 6x2 RI=60s 
Lying leg curl 6x2 RI=60s 

Day7-shoulders (l/e)/arms (l/e)/abs(core) 
Explosive medicine ball overhead toss 25x4 RI=60s 
Seated dumbbell lateral raise (tempo 4/4/4) 10x2 RI=30s 
Mid cable rear delt 20x2 RI=30s 
Cambered bar curls 20x3 RI=30s 
Decline skullcrushers 20x3 RI=30s 

Day8-rest 


Week 3: 

Day 1-chest (l/e)/back (h/p)/traps(h/p) 
Dumbbell bench press on swiss ball (explosive) 10x3 RI=30s 
Peck deck flyes 25x3 RI=30s 
Bent over rows 4x4 (85% of 1RM) RI=120s 
Reverse grip pulldowns 6x5 RI=60s 
Decline barbell pullover 6x2 RI=30s 
Barbell upright row 5x3 R=60s 


Day 2-legs (l/e) 
Trap bar deadlifts 12x4 RI=30s 
Good mornings 15x4 RI=30s 
Lying leg curl 15x5 RI=15s 
Leg press 40x2 RI=60s 
Calf hops 100x4 RI=30s 

Day 3-shoulders (h/p)/arms (h/p)/abs(core) 
Seated dumbbell press 4x5 RI=190s 
Uni-lateral cable lateral raises 8x2 RI=30s 
Uni-lateral seated cable high row (to chin) 8x2 RI=30s 
Preacher curl 8x3 RI=60s 
Dips 8x3 RI=60s 

Day 4-off 

Day 5-back (l/e)/chest (h/p)/ traps (l/e) 
Bent over barbell rows 15x3 RI=30sec 
Wide grip pulldown 15x2 RI=30 
Seated underhand grip cable row 15x2 RI=30sec 
Bench press 4x4 (85% of 1RM) RI=120sec 
Decline dumbbell press 6x4 RI=120sec 
Explosive shrugs 10x4 RI=60sec 

Day 6-legs (h/p) 
Squats 5x5 (85% of 1RM) RI=120sec 
SLDL 5x5 RI=120sec 
Seated leg curl 8x3 RI=60sec 
Step ups 8x2 RI=30sec 
45 degree calf raise 10x10 RI=60sec 

Day 7- Shoulders(l/e)/arms (l/e)/abs(core) 
Seated dumbbell press (tempo 3/3/3) 10x5 RI=60sec 
Standing dumbbell lateral raise (4 count static contraction at top) 15x2 RI=30sec 
Reverse peck deck (4 count static contraction at end of movement) 15x2 RI=30sec 
Reverse cable curl (tempo 3/3/3) 15x3 RI=60sec 
Rope pressdown (tempo 3/3/3) 15x3 RI=60sec 

Day 8-off


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2004)

damn, too bad we do not live close I would like to train with you, we are pretty close on the amount of weight used on most exercises...and if I remember correctly pretty close in size?


----------



## Monolith (Jan 11, 2004)

Wow... impressive.

Question though:  What are 'trap bar deadlifts'?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> damn, too bad we do not live close I would like to train with you, we are pretty close on the amount of weight used on most exercises...and if I remember correctly pretty close in size?



Yeah, that would be really cool.....I am 5'5" 197lbs right now but I plan on dieting down and getting on stage at around 175lbs so that is about the same as you,

Mono, trap bar deadlifts are deadlifts in the trap bar.  I guess if you are asking your gym must not have one.  It is a bar that is rectangular shaped and you stand inside and hold the handles which are at your sides.  I like it for light deadlifting, when I am going for reps because it takes some of the pressure of the lower back and places more of it on the arms so I can go higher reps without my back bothering me.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2004)

Just finished my first workout on the new plan.  It was pretty good, I think I could have doe a little more sets but oh well.  I just need to get a feel for this first.  My friend made on adjustment to my leg dat (day 2, week 1) were I am doing the speed squats.  He thinks that the reps are to high to go that fast so instead I am going to do explosive speed squats...2 reps for 10 sets with 10sec rest inbetween each set.  The reps will be as fast as possible and the intensity will be 60% of my 1RM.

Also, i need to clarify the terms from my split.  I say one day is explosive and one day is power.  However both are the same thing.   Power and explosiveness both refer to our ability to apply force as fast as possible.  I actuallt should have called my power day a strength day instead, since there is no time variable when talking about strength.   Sorry if that confused anyone.

okay, on to today's workout:

1/12/03 chest (light/explosive)/back (strength)/traps(strength)

explosive decline dumbell bench press  85x10repsx3sets  RI=30sec

mid cable corssover (4/4/4 tempo)  30x10, 35x10  RI=30s

bent over barbell rows 225x4, 235x4x3   RI=80s
The rest was supposed to be 120sec but I messed up and didn't rest enough.....could have been using 245lbs easy if rest was proper....damn it.

neutral grip pullups  bw x 20x4x2, bw + 25 x4x2  RI=90s
(should have used more wieght right from the start)

dumbell pullover 100x6x3  RI=30s
(our gym only has db's up to 100 damn it....need more weight)

barbell shrugs 405x4x4  RI=90sec

30min  recumbant bike.



Okay, so I underestimated my strength on some of the exercises.  First day, new split, errors are to be expected for about the first week.  Not bad workout...my upper back is killing right now.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> ..but I plan on dieting down and getting on stage at around 175lbs so that is about the same as you.



when?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I am not dieting right now but I am at about maintenace cals and just leaning out a little before I start a full on precontest diet around Feburary.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2004)

1/13 legs (light/explosive day)

5min.  bike warm up

explosive speed squat 185x2x15  RI=10sec.  (all reps performed as fast as possible)......should have gone heavier as this was to light, so I added 5 more sets to make up for it.....still to light though.

dumbell sldl  50x15x4  RI=30sec

seated leg curl  110x20x2  RI=30sec

leg press  6 plates x 40,  4 plates x 40   RI=30sec

45 degree calf raises  120x20x2, 100x20, 80x20  RI=30sec


----------



## Monolith (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey P, with those explosive speed squats... does the 10s RI between each set give you enough time to set the weight down?  Or do you just stand there for 10s between each set?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2004)

NO, I rack the wieght a hit my watch.  then at about eight seconds I unrack the weight and go.  I don't want to stand there with the wieght on my back becasue that will be fatiguing and i wont be able to hit the reps as fast as I can, ya dig?


----------



## Monolith (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> NO, I rack the wieght a hit my watch.  then at about eight seconds I unrack the weight and go.  I don't want to stand there with the wieght on my back becasue that will be fatiguing and i wont be able to hit the reps as fast as I can, ya dig?



Yeah, i get it.  I thought letting the weight sit on your shoulders for the RI didnt seem right... but wasnt sure if you actually had enough time to rack it.

Must look kind of funny to someone who didnt know what you were doing... 15 two rep sets and you frantically racking and unracking the weight.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, everyone was staring at me because I would rack the weight so loudly because I was moving so fast....lol.  All the people that were in the gym and all the trainers and there clients at that time already know I am crazy so they weren't that supprised..lol


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2004)

1/14 shoulders (heavy/strength)/arms (heavy/strength)/abs

Had a killer workout today and my powerlifter buddy was just killing me....screaming the whole time.....lol

Standing overhead barbell press
205x3x3    RI=180sec

standing dumbell lateral raises  
35x4x3  Ri=30sec

standing bent over rear delt raises
30x4x2, 35x4x2   RI=30sec

barbell curls
105x6
after that set my buddy takes the weight off and puts on more:

me:  What are you doing?
him:  (screaming in my face....I am sick of seeing you lift weight that you lifted in the 5th grade.....quite underestimating yourself)

115x6x2  RI=60sec

olympic bar skull crushers
125x6x3  RI=60sec
The last set he made me do as many close grip bench preses as I could and then as many as I could with him spotting me...I don;t know how many I did but he was screaming....."more! more! more!  Keep going!  quite hufffing and puffing!! more!!  what is your problem?  you are an embarassment to me!!!  quite screaming!!  quite crying!! more you baby more!!!  I have never seen a man cry like this!!  you are pathetic!!"

lol

superset
a) dumbell hammer curls  45x6, 50x6x3  Ri=60sec
b) pressdowns (on lat pull dwn station becasue I can easily rack the tricep station for to many reps) plate#7x6x3


russian twists  with 25lb plate x 10 x 3  RI=30sec

1 set of full sit ups and then one set of sit ups, crunches and other things my buddy was throwing at me for my abs.....realy killer, lots of reps.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Sounds like you had a good workout   (understatement) lol


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 14, 2004)

does ur friend still compete?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2004)

No, he is thrity five right now....he tore his rotator cuff and his bicep tendon is messed up from years of heavy deadlifting (he deadlifted 710lbs when he won the worlds in '96).  Plus he is wokring on his masters in exercise physiology.  he told me that in the back of his head he really believes that if his bicep and shoulder starts to feel better he is going to try and do another competition.  He is nuts so I wouldn't be supprosed if it happens.  Right now he makes sure that I keep my workout intensity up as I diet down for my show.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2004)

It looks as if you're slowly being converted to a powerlifter. Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

I was  just reading that last workout.  I found the curl weight you added was quite significant.   GOod work.

I think a lot of people underestimate their true potential when lifting weights.  I know I can push the missus much harder than she thinks she capable of.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> It looks as if you're slowly being converted to a powerlifter. Welcome to the dark side.




No, I am still a bodybuilder.  My buddy just wants me to really push some weight right now before I start dieting really hard becasue he thinks I can still add some more size.  I would like to do a powerlifting meet though one of these days.  It is fun just trying to push heavy weight all the time.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2004)

1/16 back (light)/chest (heavy/power)/traps (explosive) 

Pretty good workout today, should have done my heavy chest before my back but oh well. 

bent over dumbell rows;two hand at a time (fast reps) 
70x12x4 RI=30s 

wide grip pulldowns (static 4 count contraction at bottom) RI=60s 
plate#6x13 
plate#6x12 
plate#6x8 

reverse grip chins holding the top sqaure beam of the smith machine (for grip strength) RI=60s 
bw x 5 
bw x 4 

bench press 
285x3x4 RI=3min 
(worked with my freind on more of a powerlifter bench form which was cool) 

incline dumbell press 
100x6x3 RI=3min 

high pulls RI=60s 
135x6 
185x8 
185x6x2


----------



## Monolith (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> bent over dumbell rows;two hand at a time (fast reps)
> 70x12x4 RI=30s



Could you describe how you did these?  Were you lying on a bench?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2004)

No, I was standing. like when you do a bent over barbell row.  I held dumbells in both hands and performed a row just like you would if you were doing it with a barbell.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2004)

1/17 legs (heavy)/calves (heavy)/core

5min bike warm up

deadlifts  RI=3min
365x3x3
315x3x2

walking lunges (with dumbells in hand)  Ri=2min
60lb dumbells x 34 steps x 1 set
60lb dumbells x 26 steps x 1set (could have finished of the last reps if I had wraps but I through them away and swore them off)

leg curls (all reps fast and explosive...heel to ass ROM)  RI=60sec
130x6x1
140x6x3

leg ext.  Ri=60sec
stack x 6 x 3  (need more weight)


seated calf raises  RI=60sec
6 plates x 6 x 6  

planks (hands on stability ball; arms fully extended)
30sec x 1 set

same position with right leg in air
30sec x 1 set

same position with left leg in air
30sec x 1 set

russian twists
35lb plate x 10reps x 2 sets

full ROM sit ups
10 reps x 2 sets

samson bends
5lb dumbells x 15 reps to each side x 2 sets



(my ass is really sore)


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> (my ass is really sore)



 gotta love that!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2004)

bump


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2004)

1/18 arms (light) 

I supposed to do some light shoulder work today also but on friday, when I was doing incline dumbell press, I kicked them back from my knee to start my set and pinched something in my left shoulder. Nothing seems to be torn, it seems that I just have an inflamed tendon. So I didn't do any shoulder work today, probably shouldn't have done arm work either. Been icing it and tomorrow is a rest day so that is most welcome. 

cable curl RI=60sec 
plate#8x30x3 

dumbell skull crushers RI=60sec 
40x20x2, 30x20 

superset RI=60sec 
a) straight bar reverse curls 40x20x3 
b) rope pressdowns plate#7x20x3 

superset RI=60sec 
a) behind back barbell wrist curls 155x12x5 
b) plate loaded gripper (2 hands at a time) 45x40x5 

cardio: cybex arc trainer; hill intervals; level 8; 20min.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 1/18 arms (light)
> 
> I supposed to do some light shoulder work today also but on friday, when I was doing incline dumbell press, I kicked them back from my knee to start my set and pinched something in my left shoulder. Nothing seems to be torn, it seems that I just have an inflamed tendon. So I didn't do any shoulder work today, probably shouldn't have done arm work either. Been icing it and tomorrow is a rest day so that is most welcome.




 OWE!! Hopefully it heals soon, keep icing it and dont put too much stress on it!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2004)

1/20  back (heavy)/chest (light)/traps (heavy)

wide grip pull ups
bw + 25 x 4 x 2      RI=60sec
bw + 50 x 3 x 1
bw + 50 x 2 x 1      RI=120sec

(shouldn't have gone heavier....shoulder still a bot sore)

neutral grip cable row     RI=60sec
plate#17x4
stack x 4 x 3

wide grip spider row (aka support row)    RI=120sec
4 plates and one quarter plate x 4 x 3

explosive bench press
155 x 2 x 12              RI=10sec  

superset     RI=60sec
a)dumbell bench press  75x15, x 12, x 10
b)decline dumbell flyes  35x15, x12, x12

explosive shrugs
205x8x2
225x8
245x4
265x4
315x3x2


aside from the wide grip pull ups the shoulder felt okay.  The light chest work didn't bother it and I made sure I was using light enough weight to not try and push it to hard.

Somethings happened today that made me a little crazy, made me think and kind of upset me:

1) I am all natural but I do have freinds that like to use juice.  Now, one of my other friends, and sometimes training partner has jsut started doing pro hormones  (probably would juice if it weren't for the needles) to get his strength and size up (I still consider pro-homrones steroids and people that use them not natural.  However, my biggest issue with them is, if you are going to waste your money on that crap you may as well just go and get the real stuff and not beat around the bush).  This pisses me off becasue (a) I am very competetive and (b) because I will now have ot listend to people tell me how big he is getting and how much stronger he has gotten etc. (without knowing that he has help).  I just sit there and think "yeah, if I was on shit I bet I could be twice as big and twice as strong.".  So my first issue is.....what would happen if I were to introduce and anabolic/androgenic into my system??  I don't think that I will ever have the guts to do it but it kind of make me wonder.

2) I started to diet, just a little, for my contest (I need to be careful because I lose weight really fast for some reason).  This girl comes up to me and says "wow, you look so small and skinny already.....didn't you just start dieting??"  me "um, what??!!!!"  her "you just look way skinny than a couple of weeks ago....but you look better now than you did when you were bigger."  Thinking to myself "shut the fuck up......do you know what you are doing to me right now!!"  So now I am thinking, is a contest really worth it if I have to lose wieght/size.  I mean, I used to really be into body composition.  But now it is like, "hey, who cares if I am a big fat sloppy mess, as long as I can lift heavy weights...that is all I care about."  (maybe not that sloppy but you get the idea.)  Maybe I should stop dieting and jsut try and work my way up to 220lbs and try and really lift heavy.  



Who knows???  

Maybe I am just crazy.


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 20, 2004)

I like your 2c  cottage cheese and a Apple meal 

Looks like your hardcore man, Very nice


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2004)

thanks, trail.  Cottage chees is my favorite.  I add splenda and some cinnamon to it and it tastes almot like rice pudding (without the sugar).


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Somethings happened today that made me a little crazy, made me think and kind of upset me:
> 
> 1) I am all natural but I do have freinds that like to use juice.  Now, one of my other friends, and sometimes training partner has jsut started doing pro hormones  (probably would juice if it weren't for the needles) to get his strength and size up (I still consider pro-homrones steroids and people that use them not natural.  However, my biggest issue with them is, if you are going to waste your money on that crap you may as well just go and get the real stuff and not beat around the bush).  This pisses me off becasue (a) I am very competetive and (b) because I will now have ot listend to people tell me how big he is getting and how much stronger he has gotten etc. (without knowing that he has help).  I just sit there and think "yeah, if I was on shit I bet I could be twice as big and twice as strong.".  So my first issue is.....what would happen if I were to introduce and anabolic/androgenic into my system??  I don't think that I will ever have the guts to do it but it kind of make me wonder.
> ...



Your kidding me right.  I read your journal and envy your dedication and knowledge.  If I could look back at the past year and see the progress that you have made I would be on cloud nine.

As for the PL or BB aspect, that decision is your, either way is an excellent choice, it comes down to what is more fulfilling to your lifestyle.  Maybe even PLing for a while to help develop the muscle thickness and persue BB down the road.

Either way keep up the hard work.  Remember what you have achieved so far.  

BB and PL is a lifestyle, there is short term answer that will answer this for you.  



Iain


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2004)

> Your kidding me right. I read your journal and envy your dedication and knowledge. If I could look back at the past year and see the progress that you have made I would be on cloud nine.



well, I am not saying that i am going to do it (although if I did I would have no shame in keeping my journal hinest and talking about it).  I am just really curious right now as to what would happend and how far I could push myself if I took some stuff.

I appreciate the comments on my progress but let me give you an exaple of what I am talking about.  I slowly gained all my weight, eating right all the time, never missing a workout, being completely consistent 24/7.  Packed on about 50lbs in less than a year and really not that much fat.  I have a freind that gained about 30lbs in a matter of a couple months by stacking tren and deca!!!  he is huge now!!!  I find it upseting that I have wokred so hard to make the same type of gains he has made in less time, with him eating a much less clean diet, and working out less frequntly/intensly and missing workouts.  Now, if I took what he took, with my dedication and work ethic I am curious (as is he and most of my other friends) to see what would happen.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

I have no problem with you are anyone doing a cycle, to each there own.

I would personally feel alot better about myself knowing that I achieved these goals without any assistance.

I understand your curiousity and I myself have thought about ph's and AAS.   But you are still achieving so much naturally, why not take advantage of that?  

By no means am I suggesting that you shouldn't use AAS, that is your choice. I just thought your attitude about you achievements was poor, and thought I would call you out on that.

Here is some food for thought,  I can't remember where I got this saying 

If your mind can conceive it and your heart can believe it then you can achieve it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2004)

lol, great saying.

My probelm is no that I have a bad attitude about my achievments.  The problem is that I am going to diet down and be about 170lbs ripped.  That upests me becasue I feel like that is so small and it will take another half a year to get back to were I am now.  I just want to make the gains and get as big as possible.....I never want to be skinny.  I would rather be fat and chubby than skinny.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

P-funk ... do what you think is right for you.  I don't personally understand the using to get big just because one can, but that's just me.  I'd kill to have a body like yours and know it's because of hard work and a constant clean diet.  

Good luck in your decision.  It does make one wonder what if, but that _could_ come at a price - said with the reminder I know very little about steriods.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I slowly gained all my weight, eating right all the time, never missing a workout, being completely consistent 24/7.  Packed on about 50lbs in less than a year and really not that much fat.  I have a freind that gained about 30lbs in a matter of a couple months by stacking tren and deca!!!  he is huge now!!!  I find it upseting that I have wokred so hard to make the same type of gains he has made in less time, with him eating a much less clean diet, and working out less frequntly/intensly and missing workouts.




I absolutely understand what you are going through here.  I have a freind that gained 30 lbs in 2 months off of a cycle, now he is as big as me   I have been lifting for years, and eating clean and working hard most of the time.  To see someone come right in and nearly surpass you is quite upsetting to say the least.
I personally wont take any AAS untill I am 30+ yrs old, just because I am young and feel I dont need it.  Plus without the magic juice where would your friend be at?  It is a good feeling when someone asks "Are you on steroids?" and you can answer with an HONEST NO.  Do whatever you want bro, but remember do it for YOURSELF, not to compete with others on AAS.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2004)

Funky.................no, I will PM you tonight instead.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Funky.................no, I will PM you tonight instead.




lol, i like it when you blow me kisses...... 



*time to go back to work....talk to you guys later *


----------



## Monolith (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, P, whats more important to you?  Do you lift because you enjoy it?  Because its given you pleasure to watch how your hard work can craft your body into a piece of art?  Or do you lift just to try and be "better" than the next guy?  If its for the latter, then you should know that there will _always_ be someone stronger or bigger than you.  

If you start changing your exercise style because of outside pressure, then you'll only begin to resent it and the reasons for the change.  Just step back and remember why youre lifting.  What first got you into it.

Now, that said, there's nothing wrong with steroids or PH's - as long as youre taking them for the right reason.  As you undoubtably know, the health risks increase twentyfold when you introduce anabolics.  From your journals, you certainly look dedicated enough to track your health and remain on top of things... but do you want to take it that far?  It sounds like youre just exasperated at watching other people cheat to get ahead.  They arent as dedicated as you.  They arent as disciplined as you.  They dont have the drive to excell as you do - and it probably shows up in other aspects of their life as well.

Anyway, im kind of ranting here, but here's the cliffnoted version:  Make sure you base your decision on what you want to do, not what other people think you should do.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2004)

1/21 legs (light day)

worked legs today with my powerlifter friend so we did his workout (it was his light legs day also)

box squats (box was set 12in. from the floor)
wieght was light, reps were lowered to focus on explosiveness.
185x5x1
225x5x4

sldl  (rep velocity was as fast and explsive as possible)
225x12x3

leg extensions
plate#4x40x3

45 degree calf raises
100x12x3
120x12x7
(underestimated and went to light here)

seated calf raises
3 plates x 12 x 10

lying external shoulder rotation 
5lbs x 12 reps each shoulder x 3 sets

Okay, so hand this conversation with my buddy during our workout today...here is what he had to tell me:

me:  Do you thihnk it is bad to do a cycle of steroids

him: no, I don't think steroids are bad and I don't think it is bad for people to do cycles

me:  do you think it is bad for me though to try it?

him: no.............but, you are going to have to live the rest of your life knowing that you did steroids and you are not all natural and I don't think you can handle that.  Patty (that is what my friends call me) look, you are going to get there, you will reach your goal weight whether you do that stuff or not.  Next offseason you'll hit 210lbs and then the one after that a little higher.  If you do that stuff it is not going to make that muich of a differenece execpt that you may get there faster and again, you have to live with the fact that you did it.  Look at me, when I was 20 years old I tore my left hamstring so some guy on the powerlifting team gave me some deca and told me it would heal my hamsting.  I was a stupid 20 year old so I took it.  It worked for my hamstring and  I gained a little weight.  Then a few months later I tore the other hamstring.  So, someone on the team gave me test and d-bol.   I took it, whatever I was a stupid kid, I gained weight and put on some muscle.  Let me tell you something, if you saw me when I was 20yrs old before I did any of that shit I was 230lbs.  I am 35 now and I weight 245lbs.  What the fuck was the big deal, it didn't make that much of a difference in the long run but I have to live with the fact that I did that shit.  Just be patient, you'll get there and you will feel much better about it when you do. 

Since I really respect this guys opions and he is such a great person I think I will stick with his advice.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 21, 2004)

That's good advice bro - listen to those who have been there and learn from their mistakes rather than making your own.   

BTW you don't need juice you look freaking amazing without it.  And that's coming from a guy.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2004)

lol, thanks ponyboy.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2004)

It is your decision, but glad you have a friend like that.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2004)

What your friend said was very logical and well put forth.  He basically put it in your hands and he knowing you better than most here, understands where you're at with that line of thinking.  Again, I don't know enough about using, but I think you made the right choice.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2004)

Box squats? Great.     They should have a positive effect on both regular squats and deadlifts.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2004)

1/22 shoulders (heavy)/arms (heavy)/abs

tried to not lift to heavy becasue my shoulder is still btohering me.  Think I may have slightly dislocated it again (I have idslocated my left shoulder a couple of times befre.), just feels out of place.


Went moderate and didn't really try to do anything to hevay today.

push press     RI=120sec
155x5x1
175x5x3

(should have gone well up over 200lbs for this exercise)

cambered bar curls     RI=120sec
115x6x4

dumbell skull crushers      RI=120sec
60x6x2
50x6x2

(these really upset my shoulder.  didn't feel very stable so I dropped the weight a little on the third and fourth set)


reverse peck deck (horizontal grip)    RI=60sec
165x6x2
180x6x2

standing dumbell lateral raises    RI=60sec
30x6x4

superset     RI=60sec
a) dumbell hammer curls (standing) 50x6, 55x5x2
b) tricep pressdown (done on lat pulldown machine) plate#8x6,  plate#9x5x2

superset    Ri=60sec
a) behind back barbell wrist curls     185x8
b) barbell reverse wrist curls    50x8

weighted decline crunches with ten russian twists at peack contraction on each rep     RI=30sec
10lb plate x 5 x 5

superset    RI=30sec
a) crunches with feet in air     20reps x 3 sets
b) reverse crunches   15reps x 3sets


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 1/22 shoulders (heavy)/arms (heavy)/abs
> 
> standing dumbell lateral raises    RI=60sec
> 30x6x4



this one surprises me, was this some sort of super set at the end of your shoulder work-out?

just curious cause by looking at all of your lifts you're pretty damn strong, but 30lb laterals should be very light for you.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> this one surprises me, was this some sort of super set at the end of your shoulder work-out?
> 
> just curious cause by looking at all of your lifts you're pretty damn strong, but 30lb laterals should be very light for you.




yeah, this was super light, but like I said I was trying to go kind of light becasue of my shoulder pain.  It was realy hurting when I was abducting my shoulder so I decided to just move a little bit of weight and play it safe until it gets back to normal.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2004)

Some nice strength Patrick, impressive weights that you're throwing around. What are your stats, height/weight, etc.?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Some nice strength Patrick, impressive weights that you're throwing around. What are your stats, height/weight, etc.?




thanks,

I am 5'5" and I weigh about 193lbs right now.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2004)

> Just be patient, you'll get there and you will feel much better about it when you do.



Excellent advice!    Funky, your huge, I know, I've met you.  Your one of the smartest people I know in BB so you know the consequences and I would never preach you about your choices but with your potential, hard work, dedication and amazing genetics there is no reason for it IMO.

Although you had long sleeve shirt on and such I could tell how thick and wide you were and that was over 3 months ago now. 

Oh, did I forget to mention, Nice Butt!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 24, 2004)

aww ain't that sweet..u are p would make a good couple


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2004)

> Oh, did I forget to mention, Nice Butt!




What cute butt???  who?  you??

I know you aren't talking about me and my fat sqauters ass.....lol


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2004)

1/24/03 chest (heavy)/bacl (leight)/ traps (light)

the shoulder felt okay today so I decided to try and push it a little bit.

Incline bench press    RI=3min
255x3x2
255x5x1

This was ridiculous, my strength has gone up so much.  i have never moved this weight so fast.  It felt like the bar was weightless in my hands because the reps were so fast and explosive.  I should have gone for 265.........next time.

Neutral grip machine press (sagital plane)    RI=90sec
another amazing feeling of strength here:
215x4x2  (hmm, not heavy at all!!)
230x4x1  (still not heavy)
stack (260)x4x2  (still not heavy??)

cable cross over    RI=60sec
plate#8x8x3
at then end of each set were 10 half reps

reverse grip pull down (2 count pause at bottom and a super slow negative, about a 5-6 count)     RI=60sec
plate#8x10x3


Unilateral cable row from a squat position   RI=60sec
plate#86x20x3

dumbell shrugs    RI=60sec
100x15x6

bike sprints
15min total
30sec. sprint followed by 1min of non resistant moderate/rest type pedaling.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2004)

1/25 legs (heavy)

front squat
245x4x3   RI=3min

sldl
295x4x4   RI=2min

unilateral leg pres
4 plates and one quater plate per sidex6x3    RI=60sec

lying leg curl    RI=60sec
145x6
150x6
160x4x2

seated calf raise
6 plates x 6 x 5   Ri=120sec


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

gosh nice lifts hun!!  Keep it up!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2004)

thanks JEN....I wish I felt the same way about my lifts....lol


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

well, we are never satisfied with our own lifts. heck I complain all the time I feel so weak!! 
trust me though, those are great weights!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 25, 2004)

weight's looking good bro..how's life p?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> weight's looking good bro..how's life p?




thanks brother.....Life is okay I guess, just been really busy at work, training people and training myself.  Gonna be starting my pre-contest diet soon.  Other than that just take it one day at a time and TRYIN' (as much as I can) to keep my head up and not get down.   How is everything with you man?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2004)

Very Freakin Nice  

Thats a pretty hardcore workout.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> thanks brother.....Life is okay I guess, just been really busy at work, training people and training myself.  Gonna be starting my pre-contest diet soon.  Other than that just take it one day at a time and TRYIN' (as much as I can) to keep my head up and not get down.   How is everything with you man?


i'm back at school..i am actually thinking of transferring to another school back home...dunno...the college i am currently attending is hard as fuck..   any chance that you will ever be out in california? we should train together one day


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Very Freakin Nice
> 
> Thats a pretty hardcore workout.



Thanks Iain
 



> i'm back at school..i am actually thinking of transferring to another school back home...dunno...the college i am currently attending is hard as fuck.. any chance that you will ever be out in california? we should train together one day



Actaully, funny you should ask, my brother and his girl freind live  outside of San Fransisco (Walnut Creek?).  I am trying to save up some money to maybe take a trip out there this summer.  I'll let ya know.  I don't really know how far that is from where you are though?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2004)

1/26/03  shoulders (light)/arms (light)/abs and core

seated dumbell press      RI=60sec
65x15
65x11
65x10

(probably should have rested longer.  Really wanted 15 reps across the board...DAMN IT!!)

unilateral behind back cable lateral raises 
Np rest in between sets
15x12x3

mid cable rear delt raises      RI=45sec
25x15x3

cambered bar preacher curls (inside grip)    RI=60sec
65x15x3

cable press down     RI=60sec
stackx20x2
stackx13x1

superset      RI=120sec
a)close grip bench press   135x15x3
b)standing dumbell curls (performed bilaterally)  30x15, 30x10, 
   20x12

wrist curls   RI=60sc
65x20
65x16
65x12x2

reverse wrist curls   RI=60sec
45x12x3

hanging leg raises
12 reps x 3 sets

hyper extensions
bw +45 x 12 x 3

full ROM sit ups
15reps x 2 sets


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2004)

Figured out a new split yet, or looking for suggestions still


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2004)

no, I don't have anyhint planned yet.  I need to look at myself, look at my trouble spots and start training bodyparts again and stop my power training, which sucks becasue I like training like this more than I like training with a bodybuilder split.  Oh well,  Only 17 weeks until the show and then it sis back to explosive power training for the summer until I go precontest for my Nov. show.....lol, unless I go hardcore and do some powerlifting meets instead and really start training for strength.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I just switched mine already.  It goes like such:
Legs
Chest/Shoulder/Tri
Back/Rhomboid/Bi
And the split is 3 on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off.

Powerlifting eh?  I am not into that anymore, would rather look like a BB than a refrigerator lol 

Also earlier about you thinking of dabbling in "Juice".  After meeting with Ron it was an eye opening experiance.  I dont think I even want to dabble in PH now...  Ron said to me he is all natural because he is not in it for sheer size, he is in it for the longevity. (a true bb in my opinion)  I mean what he looks like now, he will look like that for a VERY long time to come, because it is HIS muscle.  Not muscle from steroids.  If you ever get a chance to see Pumping Iron the special edition, they all meet back up 25yrs later.  ALL of them but Lou and Franco looked like shit!  They had nothing to show, nothing.  Their bodies had become seriously detioriated compared to what they once were.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> no, I don't have anyhint planned yet.  I need to look at myself, look at my trouble spots and start training bodyparts again and stop my power training, which sucks becasue I like training like this more than I like training with a bodybuilder split.  Oh well,  Only 17 weeks until the show and then it sis back to explosive power training for the summer until I go precontest for my Nov. show.....lol, unless I go hardcore and do some powerlifting meets instead and really start training for strength.



You should try some powerlifting/strength training.  It'd be a great experience, and you might pick up some good ideas to apply to hypertrophy training.  Besides, it'd be a fun change for a while.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2004)

Mono, powerlifting/strength training is the basic idea of what I do now.  But, I am going to have to change to accomodate my week points.

Premier,  that is a split I used in the past (mind sept '03-dec 1/03...yeah, I know...I am anal).  I liked it a lot, thanks.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 26, 2004)

hey pat i have a question for the  past year i have been going heavy in all my lifts..but i mainly do low reps..when should i incorporate high reps with light weight????maybe i need to change my workouts..any ideas???


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah, what is your split and what type of rep range are we talking about here??  Also, what are your goals?  size or absolute strength?  You may want to tryand do something like the split I am on now where it kind of hits both aspects and everything gets worked two times a week.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 26, 2004)

i am all for getting as huge as i possibly can..i'll PM you my workouts, since they are kind of big. my current split is
1.Chest/calves
2.Back/shoulders
3.off
4.hams/quads
5.arms
6.off
7.repeat


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2004)

god, what a busy day at work!!!  I am fried!!

1/28 back (heavy)/chest(light)/ traps (heavy)

bent over rows    RI=3min.
245x4x3

reverse grip pull ups   RI=90sec
bw x 8 x4

wide grip pulldowns    RI=90sec
plate#13x5x4

dumbell bench press on swiss ball    RI=90sec
75x15
80x12
80x11
80x10

cable cross over    RI=30sec
plate#4x25x5

dumbell upright row    RI=60sec
50x8
60x5x3

cardio:  stairmaster for 15min.

Today is a pretty sad day and the cardio was done in sadness.  I hate doing cardio, however, I find it less tediuos when there is someone there with me to talk to.  I frequntly would do my once a week instanllment of carido with one of my freinds, whose last day at work was  today.  I am very sad because she is one of the sweetest people I know and we shared some really great laughs but now she is moving back to Massachusettes (spelling??  lol) to get married.  Today was our final cardio session together but besides being my cardio pal she was a great person with whom I shared some great times and I will miss her dearly.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> Today is a pretty sad day and the cardio was done in sadness.  I hate doing cardio, however, I find it less tediuos when there is someone there with me to talk to.  I frequntly would do my once a week instanllment of carido with one of my freinds, whose last day at work was  today.  I am very sad because she is one of the sweetest people I know and we shared some really great laughs but now she is moving back to Massachusettes (spelling??  lol) to get married.  Today was our final cardio session together but besides being my cardio pal she was a great person with whom I shared some great times and I will miss her dearly.



You should make a movie... that way I can list it in that one thread...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2004)

lol, maybe that would be a good idea.  But then everyone will see me cry...lol.  There may be a little tear sheddin' during her going away party on Friday.  I am pretty upsey....I am really going to mis her.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Yea that really sucks when you have a good friend move away.  I have had it happen a few times man.  It bugs at first, but then after a while things return to normal.  Funny thing is the memories always pop back in your head at certian times and will bring a smile to your face.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2004)

1/29/03  legs (light)

warm up: bike 5min.

squats  (ass to the grass)   RI=3min.
245x12x2
245x8
(last set my form started to go so I stopped at 8.  That sucked, I have been training with such low reps on squats for so long that I have no endurance anymore.  I really wanted to get 245 for 20reps......My goal is to hit 315 for sets of 10.)

seated leg curl   RI=30sec
140x15x4  (ouch!!  that burns!!)

sldl   RI=30sec
225x10x3

superset     RI=90sec
a) walking lunges    BW x 40 x 4
b) leg extensions    plate#10x10x4

seated calf raises     RI=60sec
4 plates x 12 x5

45 degree calf raises     RI=6-sec
260x10x3


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2004)

Okay, tomorrow is the last day of this training program and then I will be switching to more of a bodybuilder split and prioritze more of the things i neeed to prioritize (mainly hamstrings and arms) to get ready for my show (16 weeks form feb. 5). My diet is going to get really tight and this weekend will be my last weekend to eat whatever I really want (I'll leave it to the superbowl). I don't really know what kind of trainig split I am oging to use yet and I will try and get something together this weekend and post it.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

Great workout man.  Do you ever do donkey calf raises?  I find when I do the seated calf raises it hits the font of my calf pretty hard, is this normal?  I look forward to your new split   RI=rest inbetween?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

Bodybuilding show 16-weeks from February 5th I see? Good luck with it. What kind of show is it? Natural? What age group, etc.?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2004)

yes RI=rest inbetween.

I love Donkey calf raises but the shitty gym that I work at has no donkey calf raise machine.  I was trying to do them with my training partners on my (when I have the machine I can do over 500lbs for reps...racking it and then placing 45s on it) but the problem is my training partners are huge guys (one is 5'9"  250 and the other is 6'1" 275) and I am short 5'5" so I don;t have a very long torso to fit these guy on my back so it is to hard to balnce them....lol.  So instead I do 45 degree calf raises and if I can get the energy at the end of my workout to load up the leg press I'll do straight leg calf raises there also, which do hit the gastrocnemius as well.

that is strange that your anterior tibialis gets a burn from seated calf raises, where your soleus is being activated.  I don't think it is a bad thing as I am sure you are just extending really deeply and stretching it out before plantar flexing your foot.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> we just use the classic time digi cams, lol


Don't use that POS camera. It has, what, 1/4 mega-pixel? Plus I need it at work.   

Pat, I knew you were strong but... Hot DAYUM!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Bodybuilding show 16-weeks from February 5th I see? Good luck with it. What kind of show is it? Natural? What age group, etc.?




I am natural but the show is an NPC show so there will be others there that are not natural.

bodybuilding shows are not broken up into age groups but I am 24.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> Don't use that POS camera. It has, what, 1/4 mega-pixel? Plus I need it at work.
> 
> Pat, I knew you were strong but... Hot DAYUM!




lol, thanks Ray.  I used to think I was prety strong but you should see some of my buddies I workout with.  They are real freaks!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2004)

1/30  shoulders/arms

seated dumbell upright rows (for the middle delts)
35x10
40x10x3

seated dumbell press
70x10
75x10
80x9

(to light, should have just started with the 95s)

reverse peck deck (vertical grip)
165x10
150x10
150x10
dropset 135x12, 90x10

behind back cable lateral raises
plate#4x13
plate#4x12
plate#4x10

barbell curls
95x10x3

dumbell skull crushers
50x12x2
50x10

cable preacher curls
plate#10x10x3

cable presdowns (on lat pulldown machine)
plate#6x15
plate#7x10x2

sittin' here eating my cottage cheese (1am eastern time), feelin' pretty upset/depressed.   I just got back from a bar that my friend was having her going away party at (I drank two drink....one vodka tonic and one maker's mark on the rocks.....first time drinking in a long time and only did it to appease her at her party).  I am really sad that she is leaving the city because she was one of the sweetest persons I have met and was able to make even a cynical fuck like myself happy.  Saying goodbye to her tonight was extremly difficult and I feel like I just lost a piece of me.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 1/30  shoulders/arms
> 
> seated dumbell upright rows (for the middle delts)
> ...




Aww Patrick, hang in there. I know how extremly difficult it is having someone you care so much about leave. It was indredibly hard for this past Christmas having my sister go back to Texas. I think I was a wreck for a week. 
you havent lost her hun, shes just moving a bit farther away. Im sure that you can still keep in contact and somehow arrange visits. I know its not the same.. I deal with it daily too. 
Try and cheer up (better said then done ehh..) Hope things look brighter for you today. 
and on a good note.. Nice lifts on that workout!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2004)

thanks Jen.

Lifts were okay, shoulder is still hurting.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2004)

I have put together my next workout split that is going to bring me up to my contest (16 weeks away).  I will be prioritizing hamstrings and arms and I will not be focusing on power training much for the next 16 weeks as this aproach will be more "bodybuilder" oriented.  I am going to train a little instinctual instead of having everything pretty laid out like usual, so the rep ranges, rest intervals and sets will all very in each workout and I will not be focusing on "light" and heavy workouts except maybe a little more so on the things that are being prioritized.  I am not going to do much heavy lifting for the next 16 weeks either, instead really focus on a higher rep range, about 6reps and up per set (especially as my diet gets really ful swing and my bf% gets lower).

mon-legs/arms
tues-chest/abs
wed-rest
thurs-arms/hamstrings
fri-delts/traps
sat-back/abs
sun-rest


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

hey Patrick.. why are you training arms 2x week? if those are your top priority along with legs then Id just hit them hard once/week. Id think otherwise youd risk overtraining them since they are involved(but indirectly) in other exercises.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2004)

Legs aren't my problem..My quads are big, but my hams suck.  I like training everything twice a week as long as intensity and volume very enough between each workout you can make everyting grow well, just look at my last training split or one of the ones from my old journal, everything gets hit twice in some sort of fashion.  I made everything once this time because I want to balance my look out.   I will chnage the intesity of arms, one workout killing it and the next being more of a pump workout to get blood in there and try and increase sacoplasimc hypertrophy instead of just strength.  

usually when I train geverything twice a week I can add size pretty fast so in order to let my arms and hams catch up I am trying to only give them that treatment.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2004)

first day of the new split.  My training partner and I went a little lighter today on the weights and focused on getting some more reps.

2/2/04  legs/arms
bike 5min warm u

hack squat  (the hack machine in our gym sucks and the angle is all messed up so going below parallel on these wrecks your knees.  So we only do hack to parallel.)
8 plates x 15
10 plates x 12
12 plates x 6+1

dumbell hamsitring curls
60x15
this exercises is becoming a problem because I need heavy weight and I can't squeze an 85db between my feet.  So we did them on a decline bench instead (this really killed, a burn I have never felt before)

decline dumbell curls
35x12x4 sets

barbell lunges (in place)
135x10 reps each leg
145 x 10 reps each leg x 2 sets

close grip bench press
225x8x2
225x6

standing dumbell curls (alternating)
50x8 reps each arm x2 
50x6

cable skull crushers
stack x 12
stack x 11

rope cable curls
plate#12x15
plate#13x8

45 degree calf raises
300x12x2
340x9
stack x 8 x 2


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> My quads are big, but my hams suck.



same here...I have never had much for hams, although they're very strong.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2004)

yeah, that is my problem. they are stong but they just aren't impressie looking.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Have you changed your diet yet?  Workout split looks good.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2004)

my diet doesn't have to chnage much as I eat the same food basically year round.  except when bulking I will have a little more sugar and my cals are sky high.

Here is what I ate to day:

m1
6 whites
4 whole eggs
1c oatmeal
multi-vitamin
vitamin C
B-complex
glucosiamine/chondroitin

m2
8oz chicken
1c brown rice
1tbps flax
celery sticks

m3
8oz ground turkey
1/2c brown rice

m4 (post workout)
2.5scoops Optimum Protein
2 peanut butter flavored rice cakes

m5
8oz chicken
1c brown rice
steamed broccoli
(forgot my flax here......will make up for it in the next meal)

m6
1 can albacore tuna
1tbsp flax
1tbsp cider vinager
1/2c brown rice

m7
2c  cottage cheese
1 apple

water=5 liters


How is that??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks.  Whats the cider vinegar for?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2004)

I use the cider vinegar becasue it tastes good with the flax.  usually I pur the two over some romain lettuce and spinach (like salad dressing).  Also, there are studies which suggest things like cider vinegar can aid in fat loss by lowering the glycemic index of a meal and increasing the rate of flycogen repletion.  The studies were all done on mice so it is hard to say whether it works for humans or no, horever they do capitolize on it by having things like thcider vinegar diet marketed towards over weigth people.  I mainly use it for taste though.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

2/3 chest/abs 

my tri's are so fried, especially after the close grip bench presses yesterday. I have never started the week with arms so I was wondering how I would do on benching today....I am pretty displeased as I felt really weak, I guess this is what has to happen if I want to prioritize arms. I really didn't feel strong and got kind of depressed over my benching today. (okay I am done) 

bench press 
275x5x2 
275x4 

decline flyes 
50x15 
60x12 
70x10 

incline dumbell bench press 
100x4 (tri's were to tired to hit this weight......DAMN IT!!) 
80x8 
80x7+1 
80x7+1 (pathetic) 

mid cable crossover 
75x12x3 

samson bends 
5lb dumbells x 10 reps to each side x 2 

hanging leg raises (legs extended straight in front, no knee bend) 
10 reps x 4 sets 

weighted machine crunches 
60x10x3 

then my friend Yan (some of you may know him form IM as Yanick) was working legs and doing deadlifts with 315. So of course while watching and giving form advice it led me to do a couple of sets of deadlift at 315.....damn, can't weight to ddeadlift on mon. 


Since my freind has left last friday my mind has been a mess, usually other places than it should be. I find myself getting sick to my stomach, with longing, and just thinking about her a lot. She is coming back into the city for a day next thursday and I can't waite to see her.....I really miss her a lot.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

GJ man.. dont let the weight thing get you down.  As long as your getting a good w/o then you shouldnt be worrying about how much you can push. 
 Also have you told your friend how you feel?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> GJ man.. dont let the weight thing get you down.  As long as your getting a good w/o then you shouldnt be worrying about how much you can push.
> Also have you told your friend how you feel?



yes, she knows how I feel and I know how she feels but the problem is way more complicated than that and although I do often discuss my personal life in my journal i would rather not 
talk about this.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

2/3

here is what I ate today

m1
1 can albacore tuna
2tbsp mayo
1c brown rice
steamed broccoli
multi-vitamin
vitamin C
B-complex
glucosiamine/chondroitin

m2
6 egg whites
4 whole
1c oatmeal

m3
8oz chicken
1c brown rice
romaince lettuce/spinach salad
1tbsp flax
1tbsp cider vinegar

m4 (post w/o)
2.5 scoops optimum whey protein
2 peanut butter rice cakes

m5
8oz chicken
4oz sweetpotato
1tbsp flax

m6
2.5 scops optimum whey
1 tbps flax
1 apple

m7
2c cottage cheese
1 apple


water=6 liters


totals:
3745.5 cals
370.5 protein (40%)
239 carbs    (30%)
114 fat     (30%)


GRRR!!!!!! I am hungry...I hate dieting!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

3700 cals dieting... LOL  Poor you! 

How often are you going to lower your cals?  Or are you going to keep this many untill the contest?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

No, I'll lower them probably every 2-3 weeks as needed....I don't know how long I will keep these cals because I seem to be leaning out already and I am at aobut 11-12% bf right now (16 weeks out).  I lose weight really fast so I have to make sure I keep my cals up.  Hopefully I wont have to go to low under 3000 cals, especially once cardio starts to get added.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

When you do lower them, will you just lower carbs, or everything?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll lower some carbs first and maybe even try to keep the vals in the same balpark by adding more protein and fats.  I have had good sucess dieting like that.  Carbs will be the first to get lowered, although they are already pretty darn low so I will probably drop to about 3500 cals in a couple of weeks.  My buddy who is "coaching" me for the show, and doing the show also, says that I am losing weight to quick so I have to watch out.  My waist has already really dropped.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

things are looking good Patrick!! take it slow as your coach said! lucky you to be able to eat so much and still drop... 
Keep it up!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks JEN.....always so complimentary


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2004)

2/5 hamstrings and arms

SLDL
275x8x3

seated leg curls
170x12
185x12
200x8x2

hamstring drops
bw x 6 x 3

olympic bar skull crushers
125x8x2
125x6+2

cable preacher curls
plate#7x20
plate#8x20
plate#8x15

unilateral cable pressdown
plate#5x15
plate#6x10
plate#6x8

high cable curls (aka mickey mouse curls)
plate#4x20
plate#5x12x2


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

What are hamstring drops?  Also your plate #'s are they 10Lbs a piece?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2004)

Hamstirg drops (I like to call them the poor man's glute/ham raise)-  Kneel down on the ground with a half foam roll det right were the top of your foot and your leg meet.  Have a training partner hold the back of your ankles down.  Then lower your body, back flat as a board, as far as you can making an eccentric contraction with your glutes and hams.  Once you can't lower any more let yourself drop to the ground, arms out in fron to cathc yourself.  When you hit the grouns gently push with your arms, as they break your fall, and raise back up by contracting your hamstrings.

The plate numbers are the number of plates that the pin is placed in on the weight stack.  Unfortunatly the shitty gym I work and train at has lost the conversion charts so we have know way of knowing how much weight each plate equals.  However, form years of expercience and training at other gyms and knowing what kind of weights I use at other gyms I know that the plates are more than 10lbs a piece.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks.  I see people using the lat machine for those drops.  They place their feet under the knee pads and move a bench near the tower to push off on.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2004)

that work to but it is also more work as you have to move benches around.  (i am lazy..lol)


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Peanut butter rice cakes? Man those sound real yummy right now. BTW, what does acv taste like? Is it sweet or sour, like vinegar? Thinking of buying it to eat with salad and veggies.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Peanut butter rice cakes? Man those sound real yummy right now. BTW, what does acv taste like? Is it sweet or sour, like vinegar? Thinking of buying it to eat with salad and veggies.




ACV tastes pretty good.  it is more sweet than regular vinegar, that is why I use it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2004)

2/6/03 delts/traps/abs

neutral grip cybex plate loaded shoulder press (sagital plane).  Weight listed is the amount of weight with each arm.
50x10
60x6x3

Bent over rear delt dumbell raises
40x10x4

cable lateral raises (to the front)
40x10
40x8x3

olympic bar upright rows
115x10
125x8
135x6x2

machine shoulder press (facing the pad)
plate#7x15x2

behind back shoulder shrugs (olympic bar)
225x10
245x10
265x7x2

barbell shrugs (bar infront)
315x12x3

decline situps, at the top of each rep 10 russian twists are performed)
25lb plate x 5 x 3

crunches on the half swiss ball, at the top of each rep a 4sec static contraction and a 15sec statci contraction on the last rep of the set
10reps x 2 sets



My training partner tore his bicep tendon during this workout so that really sucked.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

yikes. how did he pull his biceps! 

training looks great!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 6, 2004)

tore his bicep doing shoulders??


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2004)

the bicep tendo crosses the shoulder joint.  It also contributes to sagital plane flexion of the shoulder (think presses, like we started out with)!  he either tore it there or on the rear delt raises.  ti looked messy.  he is lucky it didn't role up like a window shade on him and detach from the bone!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 6, 2004)

that must have been a nasty sight..i had a friend who tore his bicep brachaii...half a year in rehab


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 6, 2004)

are u mixing it up between light and heavy or just goin heavy?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

I am mixing it up every workout.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

Well, my training partner is out for the June contest because of his torn bicep so P-Funk is flying solo.

2/7/03 back/forearms/cardio

pull ups (straight bar)
bw + 10 x 10
bw + 10 x 8
bw + 10 x 7

wide grip seated cable rows (I used the independent hand attachments instead of the bar so that I could get a better range of motion)
plate#9x15
plate#11x10
plate#12x10x2

one arm dumbell rows
100x8x3

wide grip pulldowns
plate#11x12
plate#12x8
plate#9x10

rope cable straight arm pressdowns
plate#9x15
plate#12x10x3

hyperextensions
bw + 45x12x3

behind back wrist curls
185x12x4

barbell reverse grip wrist curls
40x12x4

10min bike sprints.....30sec sprint (level); 1min.  rest


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

I hope your partner has a quick recovery


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I hope your partner has a quick recovery




thanks, so do I!!


Great wheather in the NYC area today, eh??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

I am going up to NYC tonight 

I hope I dont severely crash like I did before..damn carbs!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

Crash???  as in your car??  or crash as in you blood sugar levels?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

crash as in i plopped on the couch and went to sleep


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

oh, LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

r u gonna come be sober w me tonight lol


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> r u gonna come be sober w me tonight lol




I'd really reall love to except that it is too shot of notice for me and I hav already scheduled a full day of clients tomorrow starting at 10 am until 6 pm.  If I knew earlier I would have fixed the situation..........You are going to have ot be sober alone tonight sorry......maybe next time you come into the city.  Which seems to be about once a month, huh?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

no, i havent been to the city in years.. but ill let u know earlier next time


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

why don't yoo come more often?  Ever hang out in Hoboken?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i only turned 21 on Dec 27th


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

oh, that explains it.  NYC sucks if you aren't 21.  Now you can come in all the time!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

> so P-Funk is flying solo.



And you will do great and look great.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> And you will do great and look great.




thanks, I hope so....I am starving right now!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 8, 2004)

great reading, sux about your friends bicep, i wouldnt be able to stand an injury like that


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 8, 2004)

Dude for your body weight, you are very strong.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Dude for your body weight, you are very strong.




thanks, I try very hard


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 8, 2004)

I can tell, i try hard sometimes....but i usually dont do a whole workout, havent been doing good workouts this year at all....I really got to get on that.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Flying solo...  Its ok, just tell your buddy that you wont feel bad for making him 2nd place


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

2/9 legs/arms

5min.  bike warm up

deadlifts (not counting all my warm up sets)
405 x 1 rep x 4 sets    10sec rest in between each set

stepups holding plates in each hand (18" step)
45x10 reps each leg x 3

lying leg curl
150x10
150x8
dropset 150x6, 110x6

superset
a) walking lunges  bw x 50 x 2
b) leg press   8 plates x 12 x 2

superset
a) cambered bar culrs  115x5x3
b) dumbell curls  20x20x3

superset
a) dumbell skull crushers 60x5x2, 50x10x1
b) rope press down   plate#10x20x2, plate#10x10x1

My shoulder gave out on my third set attempt with the 60s so that is why I had to lower the weight.  My left shoulder is still really busted up.  I almost drop the 60s on my face because as soon as I brought the weight back my arm crumbled and I dumped the dumbell off to my side.  Every time I internally rotate I get a little bit of pain and everything cracks

seated calf raises
5 plates x 8 x 5





here is what I ate today 

m1 
1 can albacore tuna 
2tbsp mayo 
1c brown rice 
steamed broccoli 
multi-vitamin 
vitamin C 
B-complex 
glucosiamine/chondroitin 

m2 
6 egg whites 
4 whole 
1c oatmeal 

m3 
8oz chicken 
1c brown rice 
romaince lettuce/spinach salad 
1tbsp flax 
1tbsp cider vinegar 

m4 (post w/o) 
2.5 scoops optimum whey protein 
2 peanut butter rice cakes 

m5 
8oz chicken 
1/2c brown rice 
1tbsp flax 

m6 
2.5 scops optimum whey 
1 tbps flax 
1 apple 

m7 
2c cottage cheese 
1 apple 


water=5 liters 


totals: 
3745.5 cals 
370.5 protein (40%) 
239 carbs (30%) 
114 fat (30%)


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Flying solo...  Its ok, just tell your buddy that you wont feel bad for making him 2nd place




we wont be in the same weight class.....lol, he is 275lbs!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Where can you get peanut butter rice cakes???? Ive never seen them anywhere?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Where can you get peanut butter rice cakes???? Ive never seen them anywhere?




I just get them at the grocery store here.  They are made by Quaker.  They are right next to the other flavored rice cakes like apple cinnamon and caramel.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

Mmmm rice cakes... are these considered "slow burners" since theyre made from brown rice???


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Ive never ever EVER seen the pb flavor?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

They are not made rom brown rice and they are defenitly not slow burning carbs.  I use them for my post workout insulin spike.

Hmm, welll, carmel flavor is good too if you can't find the pb ones.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2004)

2/10  chest/abs

this workout sucked today.  felt really weak and tired and my shoulder was still bothering me.

Rest interval on all sets was you go I go with my partner.

dumbell bench press
100x12
100x10
100x6+2
100x6+1

decline bench press
225x6+2
225x5+1
225x5+1

incline dumbell flyes
50x15
60x8+2
60x8+2
dropset  60x7+1, 30x7

peck deck
135x20
135x14
120x12

decline medecine ball sit ups
4lb medecine ball....we did 2 sets and each set comprised of 30sit ups.  20of them throwing and catching with both hands and ten of them catching and throwing with one independent hand

hanging knee raises (hanging with hands....this really bothered the shoulder)
8 reps x 2 sets

Then one of my friends was squatting and I was spotting him so I couldn't resist and I did some sets of squats for fun.  4 sets with 225, 3 sets with 245 and 3 sets with 275.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 10, 2004)

I got a rotator cuff injury over a year ago, i kept going and going tho, and it got really messed up...its better now, but it still hurts everynow and then, plus i cant arm wrestle anymore
and throwing as fast as possible is not smart either....


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2004)

Well, I tested my BF% today.  I was very hard on myself and did it three times to make sure.  I am sitting at 11.5%.  I am 15 weeks away from a show.  I have dieted before and cut down to 5% but never with a specific day to aim for.  Can anyone who has been there before tell me if this is good or bad at 15 weeks out?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2004)

Just finished reading through a week's worth of posts.  Weights are looking good, P-funk.   Good luck for the final 4 months.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2004)

thanks capt.

God I hate this shit.  I almost don;t want to compete because I hate losing size/weight.  I would rather be a fat pig and strong as an ox than be skinny, no matter how cut I am.  People are starting to tell  me how I look a lot thinner.  I hate this shit!  GRRR.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2004)

The strong as an ox part sounds good.  The fat pig part - not-so-good.  I completely sympathize with your thoughts, though.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2004)

Fat pig at 11.5% BF 

Man I must be a beluga whale


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Fat pig at 11.5% BF
> 
> Man I must be a beluga whale




I didn't say I was fat.  I said I'd rather be fat than skinny.  Right now I feel tiny!!


----------



## x~factor (Feb 12, 2004)

Isn't that to be expected? Kind of like Lee Priest. He's literally half the person when in competition form compared to when he's bulking up.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah it is to be expected.  But I don't like it.  I would much rather just be big then be shredded up and small.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

you are NOT tiny mister!! smarten up! I wont hear anymore! your doing great!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2004)

You're in trouble now, P-funk.  The mighty Jen has spoken.  Listen and obey.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yeah it is to be expected.  But I don't like it.  I would much rather just be big then be shredded up and small.



yeah, but when someone is cut they appear much bigger.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 12, 2004)

Not with a shirt on.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I didn't say I was fat.  I said I'd rather be fat than skinny.  Right now I feel tiny!!


i feel ya pat..right now i am cutting..so my energy levels are lower and i can't do as much as i used to..but i can't bulk forever


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yeah, but when someone is cut they appear much bigger.




Just like x-factor said, with a shirt on you look small, no matter how cut up you are.  I could care less if I take my shirt off and look ripped.  I don't walk around with my shirt off.  I am not a big fan of the summer and rarely go to the beach anyway.  taking my shirt off is not something I really do so I ujst like trying to look big.

Whatever, I am going to do this show just to do it.  I want to say that I did a show so I am jsut going to do it.  Then maybe after that I may never do another show.  Maybe I'll get into powerlifting and my bf% will never go below 10% again!


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-funk_]
> Maybe I'll get into powerlifting *and my bf% will never go below 10% again!*


 or  lol how's it going p?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

pretty good.  how is it goin' with you man?  how is college life treating you?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

2/12/03  hamstrings/arms

grr...I hate high rep/light weight bull shit.  I never want to count over 4 again.  It is giving me a headache.

dumbell SLDL
95x15x4

seated leg curl
185x15
185x10
155x15

seated machine adduction
stack x 15 x 3

incline dumbell curls
30x15
30x12
30x10

straigh bar cable curls (I haven't done these with the straight bar attachment in so long I forgot how hard it is.  The angle that your wrists are makes it tough to go heavy.  With the cambered bar attachment I can stack the machine easy.  This was tough though.)
plate#10x12x3

dips
bw + 45 x20
bw + 90 x12
bw + 115 x9

unilateral cross body tricep cable extension
plate#4x15x3


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 12, 2004)

numbers are looking bro..college life sucks..i must be the worst student..but forget about me..u better kick ass in that comp


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> dips
> bw + 45 x20
> ...




 

What are you using for the extra weight, plates or dumbbells?
Do you have a special harness to hold the extra weight or is it just a belt with chain?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2004)

I am using plates (two 45s and one 25lb plate) held on a belt with a chain.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2004)

2/13/03  delts/traps/abs

seated dumbell presses
90x6x2
90x4+1
60x7
60x6

dumbell lateral raises (standing)
25x6x2
30x6x3

reverse peck deck (horizontal grip)
150x12
150x10
150x10

cable upright row
stack x 15
stack x 12
stack x 10

barbell shrugs
225x15x6

decline situps
25reps x 4 sets


Feel like shit today.  Emotional wreck, can't figure out why


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Keep up the good work buddy.




tryin'


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2004)

Maybe its your diet? Are you stressed? Maybe its weather/allergies?

It could be so many things, here's a *HUG* feel better soon


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks greek.  Don't really know waht it is?  Can't really place it?  I feel upset about something and it has been bothering me the past two days and I don't know what it is?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2004)

You feel upset about not meeting me at roxy saturday night


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2004)

HMM, that must be it!!  Well, now I feel better that I know what the problem is


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2004)

i posted a pic of the night i went in my gallery


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2004)

I know, I saw it.  Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 14, 2004)

p-Funk...just dropping by...and wanted tgo wish you the best on your cmpeition.

Reading through your posts....11.5% at 15% BF is right on target bud...keep blugging away and you should be bang on for May 5th

Good luck....post some pics!

Cheers


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2004)

thanks FF, my comp is june 5th though.

I want to post some pics, it is just such a pain in the ass since I don't have a digital camera or a scanner.  I will try to get some up though.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2004)

2/14/03 back/forearms/cardio

reverse grip pullups
bw + 10 x 8
bw + 25x6x2
bw + 25x5

bent over dumbel rows (both arms at the same time, elbows wide; transverse plane)
65X12
75X10X3

Wide grip pulldown
plate#10x13
plate#10x12x2

spider rows (aka t-bar support rows)
2 platesx12x4

barbell wrist curls
85x12x4

barbell reverse wrist curls
45x12x4


bike- 10min sprints (30sec sprint; 1min rest)


Dieting is really starting to drive me crazy.  I am a complete P**SY now!!  I can't lift heavy at all.  My reps all suck.  This is depressing as hell!! 

Next week I am going to keep my cals the same (around 3800) and add another day of cardio to try and increase some fat loss.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 14, 2004)

i feel you there p..i also feel like shit on my caloric deficit diet


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 14, 2004)

are u carb cycling or going straight out low carb everyday?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2004)

Yeah, dieting sucks.  One of my freinds just told me stop deiting.  She said "fuck dieting!!!  Don't get to skinny!!   Remember, bigger is always better!"

lol, I am in love!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

LoL, where is your show?

Happy Valentine's Day from me and all the guys at Roxy


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2004)

lol, thanks.  I hate valentines day.  I am into black hearts day.  I guess that some would say that is nothing but sour grapes.

the two shows I am doing in June are both downtown in tribeca.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm not familiar w the city at all but maybe I'll be able to come see you compete  I've only been to one show as of yet, last year.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I'm not familiar w the city at all but maybe I'll be able to come see you compete  I've only been to one show as of yet, last year.




Cool, maybe I'll see ya there


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 14, 2004)

do personal trainers get paid a wage from their health club in addition to charging their own rates??also do pts have to split a certain % of their earnings with the club?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2004)

Depends on were you are working at.

The gym I work at, as with most big gyms, charge a certain amount per session from its memebers and then we (the trainers) get a cut form that.

There are also private gyms around the city that allow you to take clients there for a flat rate of $20 per visit.  So you charge your clients and extra $20 to cover the fee and then keep the cash.  No strings attached, no affiliation to a gym.

Or, a lot of apartment building in the city have gyms in them so if you get a clinet that has a gym in their building you can charge cash and pocket everything.

Best bet, try and do all three.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Dieting is really starting to drive me crazy.  I am a complete P**SY now!!  I can't lift heavy at all.  My reps all suck.  This is depressing as hell!!



do use any PH's or anything?

if not, have you thought about it?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> do use any PH's or anything?
> 
> if not, have you thought about it?




No, I don't have any nor have I ever used PH.

I am trying to do this all natural.  Maybe someday I'll try them out but for right now I want to just try and be natrual.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

you can do it sweetie 

dieting is tough, but its worth it


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 15, 2004)

dieting is a damn bitch..if i were of age i would be using ph's too...but u don't need em P


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2004)

2/16  legs/arms

bike 5min warm up

Squats (high rep day....ass to the grass always!)
225x17 (was going to do 20 but then decided to stop short and 
              try and do 15 reps across the board on each set)
225x15x2
225x12 (lol, should have stopped on 15 inthe first set)

pretty good reps here.  my lower back was screaming (in a good) way from being fatigued on the high reps.  My whole back had a serious pump going on from these.

lying leg curls
140x10x2
140x7
115x15
115x9

leg extensions
stack x 8 x 3

olympic bar curls
105x8x3

dumbell precher curls
30x15
35x10x2

cable skull crushers
stack x 15 x 2
stack x 11

reverse grip pressdowns
plate#10x12
plate#11x12
plate#12x12

45 degree calf raises
320x12
320x10
280x10
200x12

This workout felt pretty good today.  Got some good pumps

Started taking creatine to try and maintain some weight and hopefully try and add some size to my arms.  5g in the morning and 5g post workout.

Shaved my chest today, first time in a couple months, man it took a long time.  *razor burn*.  I am always amazed at how much more cut you look once you get rid of all that hair!  lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

LMAO!  I shaved my chest just the other day too, along with my head.  I am afraid to use a razor though(used electric) because it always makes me break out.  
Great workouts man


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 2/16  legs/arms
> 
> 
> Shaved my chest today, first time in a couple months, man it took a long time.  *razor burn*.  I am always amazed at how much more cut you look once you get rid of all that hair!  lol


lol


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2004)

2/17 chest/abs/cardio

(only went to failure on the last set of each exercise)

bench press
225x12
225x10
225x9+1

decline dumbell press
90x9
90x7
90x6

cable crossover
plate#6x20
plate#7x12x3

superset
a)swiss ball dumbell flyes  40x15, 45x15, 45x14
b)push ups   10reps, 6 reps, 2 reps

swiss ball crunches with 10 russian twists to each side at the top of each rep

10lb plate x 3 x 3

superset
a)hanging knee raises    15reps, 10 reps, 10 reps
b) weighted machine crunches  50x10x3

bike srpints   10min
30sec srint
1min rest


Well, a few posts back I talked about how sad I was about a freind moving away.  She came back to visit today and the first thing she said when she saw me was "Patrick!!!  I don't like the idea of you competing in bodybuilding.  Look how skinny you are.  There is a noticable difference in your face!!  What are you like 190lbs now?? Stop dieting imedialey and just be big!  I want to see you at 220lbs!!"

lol.....I love this girl!!  haha


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

And..........

Did you have "the talk" ?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> And..........
> 
> Did you have "the talk" ?



NO 

Couldn't do it.  She has to see it for herself.  The ball is not in my court.   She knows what I am going to say.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

Funky   You got to tell her.  Maybe she needs to hear it from you even if she already knows.  Girls assume - but we WANT to hear it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Funky   You got to tell her.  Maybe she needs to hear it from you even if she already knows.  Girls assume - but we WANT to hear it.




pm on the way


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Damn P, your cutting and still strong as an oX 
I also agree with Jodi.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn P, your cutting and still strong as an oX
> I also agree with Jodi.



Not as strong as I should be.   After the two contests I am doing in June (june 5th NPC show, and June 25 a natural show threw the NABBA) look out because you are going to see some serious p-funk power training!!  I will be 210lbs by next Dec.!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

210 is large...  Im gonna beat you there hehe  No contests for me!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2004)

How much do you weigh now and how tall are you?

yeah, if I wans't planning on competing I would be over 2 bills easy right now.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> pm on the way


Gotcha


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> How much do you weigh now and how tall are you?
> 
> yeah, if I wans't planning on competing I would be over 2 bills easy right now.




5'8" and 194 today.  Hoping to be over 200 within 4 weeks.  Yea, im a bit taller than you, but that just means you'll look that much more monsterous lol

Yea, you deff would be over 200 now, thats why I said I would beat you because I am not competing


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2004)

Yeah, that is good.  at 5'8 you have a lot more room to grow and add size than I do. I think I have maxed myself out..lol.  When I was tipping the scales at 200 I was gettign shin splints just walking down the damn street, which isn't good for a new yorker!!  

Any guess on you bf%?  What is your optimal goal?  I would imagine if I was 5'8" my goal would be 240-250.  lol, but that's jsut me and I am an extremist.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Damn... 240   My bf% is in the area of 9-14% I would guestimate.  I would like to be 220 at around 4-8% but that is a looong ways away, and once I get there I may want to get bigger lol.  I got paid the other day so I am going to scope some digital cameras this weekend.  Then I will get some picts.  But I need to be careful because I owe Uncle Sam 700$ or so from taxes.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2004)

9-14% is a big range  lol.

One of my buddies is 5'9" 250lbs and is as big as a house.  I would be pumped to be that big.  At my high (5'5") i'd love to stand at 210-220lbs!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

LoL, 5%   I will get that checked soon too.  And thats why its a guestimate


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> LoL, 5%   I will get that checked soon too.  And thats why its a guestimate



Ah, who cares anyway?  As long as you are big and strong as a bull bf% doesn't matter that much.   F*ck vanity, F*ck skinny little biatches, F*ck being a pretty boy!!!  Be a man.........BE SUPER SIZED!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

Pfunk, you are a pretty boy


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Pfunk, you are a pretty boy




how would you know?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2004)

Whatever, you heard the lady, Pretty Boy


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

lol, your pics, you're cute  

Iain be nice or I will be nicknaming you next!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks greek.

Today is a non training day and I have this sample of VPX's Red Line.  It is two doses so I took both at one time (smart I know!).  Man, that stuff is awsome.  I was sweating like crazy and realy raging.  I had so much energy.lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I bought a box of redline but Im not taking it yet!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol, your pics, you're cute
> 
> Iain be nice or I will be nicknaming you next!


Trust me.....he is a cutie


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Trust me.....he is a cutie


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 18, 2004)

hmm that is interesting..i thought the redline was not as strong as other fat burners..does it contain ephedra, or it is using that citrus aurantium(spelling) stuff?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2004)

it uses the spelling stuff (lol).  it is ephedra free.  as far as fat loss goes I don't know but it did give me some great energy.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 18, 2004)

good


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2004)

Skipped my workout today.  Terrible FLU!  No appetite, Fever and all!  feel likek shit.  Hopefully I will be better tomorrow


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 19, 2004)

sorry to hear that p hope u get better


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2004)

Hope you get better soon.

Don't want to start sacrificing those hard earned lbs.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks fellas!

I know man, I feel totally catabolic right now.  I haven't eaten since this morning and I have no appetite since I can't keep my food down.  Maybe I should go get some soup or something?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> thanks fellas!
> 
> I know man, I feel totally catabolic right now.  I haven't eaten since this morning and I have no appetite since I can't keep my food down.  Maybe I should go get some soup or something?



That sucks, P.  But yeah, try some chicken broth.  Something nice and mild.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2004)

the flu sucks!

I feel better and seem to get well quicker by eating very little, take in mostly liquids....and rest, rest, rest.

I try and see it as a mini-fasting period.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2004)

You could get yourself some wheat grass, ACV and milk thistle and make it a colon cleanse while your at it.  

J/k with you   I hope you feel better soon


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2004)

thnaks guys.  Yeah, prince, I hear ya, I can't eat anything at all.  It just comes right back up!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh man.  Sorry to hear this.  Thank god im invincible and never get sick


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah, I am invicinble when I am bulking too.  My immune system is awsome.  But when I cut, especaially at length my immune system starts to take a dive, like everyone elses.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Damn that sucks... Get well soon buddy.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah Sorry your sick man. Still trying to kick what I have going on almost 3 weeks.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Patrick-- When doing SLDL can I use an alternating grip?  I normally hold overhand, but can hold more with an alternate grip.  Thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes, when doing SLDL I always use an over/under grip.

No training today either.  Still sick as a dog.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yes, when doing SLDL I always use an over/under grip.
> 
> No training today either.  Still sick as a dog.



Been able to get any food down?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2004)

Not really, haven't really eaten at all today.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 20, 2004)

hey don't worry man u r still one of the biggest guys i know


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2004)

lol, thanks man, I wish.

I am thinking about not working out this weeked either, regardless of whether I feel better or not.  I think I will let my body rest and start fresh on Monday.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

Hope you get feeling better Patrick!  rest will do your body good!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2004)

Well this just sucks!  Today i am sicjer than the past to days combined!  Now I lost my voice and I am in really bad shape.  (UGH!)


----------



## Monolith (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Well this just sucks!  Today i am sicjer than the past to days combined!  Now I lost my voice and I am in really bad shape.  (UGH!)



 

Have you got time to go see a doc today?  Maybe youve got that asian bird flu.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2004)

I have time for the doc but i have no health insurance!  So it is out of the question.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> But when I cut, especially at length my immune system starts to take a dive, like everyone elses.



Yup, luckily my dermatologist Rx'd me 6 months worth of anti-biotics (amoxicillian) for my acne, and when you take anti-biotics it helps your body fight everything else off. I have not been sick for a couple of months now.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I have time for the doc but i have no health insurance!  So it is out of the question.



do you have any walk-in clinics? they usually only charge $60-$80 and they will Rx you something.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> do you have any walk-in clinics? they usually only charge $60-$80 and they will Rx you something.




Hmm, I'll  check into that.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 21, 2004)

how did u end up with no health insurance?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

I dont have health insurance either..

The problem w/ antibiotics, especially with extended use, is they can cause a lot of other problems.  Prince you should consider going off them..you will build up immunity to them, and they will kill off all the good gut flora in your digestive tract as they did me. 

Personally, they make me so dizzy I fall over


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> Personally, they make me so dizzy I fall over


well antibiotics can make u tired...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> how did u end up with no health insurance?




I can't afford it .

I think I have found one that I can afford but I have to fill out all the paper work.  Plus, until recently my money hasn't been that good.  Now I am doing a little better.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, Still sick today.  I think I got this from my freind.  She had the flu for a whole week.  I went and hung out with her, went to get tea oneday last week, and I think I got what she had!

Anyway, I got some thera-flu and have been drinking that.  I has 60mg of psuedoephedrine HCL.  I am sweating bullets!

I feel lioke I have lost so much size now.  I have barely eaten for the past 4 days and haven't worked out either.  I am starting to get nervous now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm sure it'll come back quickly as soon as you get back into your workouts and eating as much as you should be

just focus on getting better, and dont worry about it, thatll only prolong your bodys healing process cuz stress compromises the immune system


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

2/23 legs/arms

Feelin' better today so i am back in action.  Lowered the volume a bit.

Rest interval was you go I go with training partner

trap bar deadlifts (since I was sick for so long I went light and stopped well short of failure so I don't over do it my first day back.  I felt strong and this weight was raelly easy for me)

315x8x4

Unilateral leg press
6 plates x 8 x 3

lying leg curls
120x15
130x12
130x10
130x8

close grip bench press
225x8
225x6x2
I should have gotten 8 reps on a three sets but something strange happened in set number 2.  I never bench with a false grip for fear of dropping the bar, especially since my wrist flexability is good because I used to do olympic lifts and am used to holding weight in the rack position.  When I bench press or shoulder press my palms are parallel with the ceiling, where as most peoples hands face almost forward.  I was on my sixth rep in the second set when my wrist snap forward, I dropped the bar on my loser chest, it bounced, I caught it and pressed it.   My training partner was like "Holy shit!!  Are you alright?  I saw you drop that bar and there was no way I could catch it.  How the hell did you catch that and press it?  I have never seen anyone drop 225lbs across their chest catch it off a bounce and then rep it out?!!"  I just laughed my ass off and said "I don't know man, it didn't hurt, my wrist just gave out but my strength didn't so it was no big deal pressing the weight."  I can't believe that I am not hurt right now? hahahahahaha.........the great p-funk escapes again!

seated alternating dumbell curls
40x10 reps on each arm
40x9
40x8

seated calf raises
4 plates x 15 x 4


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

umm..ouch..i hope it doesnt start hurting later or turn black and blue

i still have a bruise on my calf NO idea where it came from


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> umm..ouch..i hope it doesnt start hurting later or turn black and blue
> 
> i still have a bruise on my calf NO idea where it came from




I don't know, I feel fine....no black and blue marks either?   I guess I just got lucky.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

bruises usually take at least 24 hrs to develop i think

u should be careful anyway, and maybe ice it


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> bruises usually take at least 24 hrs to develop i think
> 
> u should be careful anyway, and maybe ice it




Ice it?  LMAO!!  Do you realize who you are talking to here?  I am the biggest dumbass you have never met.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

I am talking to...




SCARY LAT SPREAD MAN!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

Soon to be scary bruise across the chest man!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

hey, you can call it a battle scar (til it fades)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

anyway dont feel bad, my shoulder hurts from running into a DOORWAY today  

today is legs.. new exercises..im scared..


----------



## Monolith (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I should have gotten 8 reps on a three sets but something strange happened in set number 2.  I never bench with a false grip for fear of dropping the bar, especially since my wrist flexability is good because I used to do olympic lifts and am used to holding weight in the rack position.  When I bench press or shoulder press my palms are parallel with the ceiling, where as most peoples hands face almost forward.  I was on my sixth rep in the second set when my wrist snap forward, I dropped the bar on my loser chest, it bounced, I caught it and pressed it.   My training partner was like "Holy shit!!  Are you alright?  I saw you drop that bar and there was no way I could catch it.  How the hell did you catch that and press it?  I have never seen anyone drop 225lbs across their chest catch it off a bounce and then rep it out?!!"  I just laughed my ass off and said "I don't know man, it didn't hurt, my wrist just gave out but my strength didn't so it was no big deal pressing the weight."  I can't believe that I am not hurt right now? hahahahahaha.........the great p-funk escapes again!



What the hell?  Sounds like you stole that story from a Looney Tunes cartoon.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> anyway dont feel bad, my shoulder hurts from running into a DOORWAY today
> 
> today is legs.. new exercises..im scared..




What are the new exercises you are afraid of?


Yeah Mono, it looked pretty ridiculous.  Once my buddy saw that I was okay and laughing we were both laughing our asses off for a while.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Ahh see, even while cutting you are still invincible!   Just got some crazy ass cold virus.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm scared of deads and squats..

am i supposed to go parallel or all the way down for squats? 

I will probably go light on both of these until I get used to them


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes, you need to go parallel on squats.  That means your quads should be parallel to the floor.  It is alos good to go light at first.  Get solid form, before upping the weight


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

according to exrx parallel targets quads and "ass to grass" targets glutes.. 

i dont want bigger quads, wouldnt mind a bigger ass tho  but i think i will do them parallel for now anyway, cuz like i said not used to them yet


----------



## Monolith (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> according to exrx parallel targets quads and "ass to grass" targets glutes..
> 
> i dont want bigger quads, wouldnt mind a bigger ass tho  but i think i will do them parallel for now anyway, cuz like i said not used to them yet



As P will tell you when he see's this, "squats dont count unless your ass is in the grass"


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> As P will tell you when he see's this, "squats dont count unless your ass is in the grass"




I argee "ass to the grass or it doesn't count".  However, Greeky you are going to need to really work on form so getting to parallel is your first goal, once you are solid at that then ass to the grass is the way to go.  But FORM IS PARAMOUNT OVER EVERYTHING!!!

be safe,
Patrick

ps, come to the city and get a training session or two.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

I cant afford it hon


----------



## heeholler (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I cant afford it hon


lol! I don't think Patrick would charge you for a training session GBC! You're single, he's single... Go up to the city and meet him and train with him! Hey ya never know! Yoose two mgiht hit ot off and be an item!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I cant afford it hon




I didn't say that you needed money.  Just show up to the gym.  No one argues with me there.  I do what I want. lol 

I'll put you on the guest list.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

Okay, I told one of my good freinds about my accident in the gmy this morning and she told me that one of her freinds works in the paralasis section of a hospital and told her about a police officer there who was bench 300lbs and droped it on his neck and is now paralyzed like Christopher Reeves.  EEK!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

omg, you are very lucky

i have never gone into the city by myself, but i might sometime, maybe if u could meet me at the train station..


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

Okay


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2004)

2/24 chest/abs/cardio

Still a little weak coming back from the flu, and the 6lbs of weight I lost form it isn't helping either.  This workout felt okay.  I went oldschool today and did the traditional pyramding weight/rep rep shceme.

bench press
245x8
255x6
265x5

neutral grip dumbell incline bench press (elbows in; sagital plane)
70x12
80x8
85x6+1
85x5+1

high cable cross over
75x15
85x10
95x7

decline full ROM situps
12 reps x 3 sets

hanginig knee raises
10 reps x 3 sets

cardio:  Arc trainer  30min., hill intervals, lv. 8


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

Glad to see ya back in action


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Okay, I told one of my good freinds about my accident in the gmy this morning and she told me that one of her freinds works in the paralasis section of a hospital and told her about a police officer there who was bench 300lbs and droped it on his neck and is now paralyzed like Christopher Reeves.  EEK!!!!



I don't mean to be insensitive or anything but how the fuck do you drop 300lbs on your neck?  I understand dropping it and breaking a rib or two but who benches to the neck?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> I don't mean to be insensitive or anything but how the fuck do you drop 300lbs on your neck?  I understand dropping it and breaking a rib or two but who benches to the neck?



He might have been struggling with the weight and it 'wandered' north... or he just lost it while he was going to rack it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> I don't mean to be insensitive or anything but how the fuck do you drop 300lbs on your neck?  I understand dropping it and breaking a rib or two but who benches to the neck?




you don't have to be benching to your neck!  he could have been struggling like mono said or he could have lost his grip and the bar could have rolled out of his fingers bouncing on his chest and then hitting his neck.  I wasn't there so I don't know how but regardless it happened and it is tragic.


Yan, you haven't posted in so long and this is the best you can come up with?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yes, you need to go parallel on squats.  That means your quads should be parallel to the floor.


Is it better to go pass parallel? Any advantages or disadvantages?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> Is it better to go pass parallel? Any advantages or disadvantages?




he is saying at least parallel.  if you read my journal or any of my posts on squats I say that if you don't go past parallel the lift doesn't count.  Deep squats are the only thing that I'll except.  But I am a prick....you know that ray.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2004)

2/26 hams/arms

bike 5min.  warm up

SLDL
305x5x3
305x2 (oops!  LOL)

unilateral lying leg curls
50x12
70x6
50x10
50x10

Cable Curls

stack X 8
plate#13X12X3

Tricep pressdown (on lat pull down machine)

plate#7x12x4


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yan, you haven't posted in so long and this is the best you can come up with?



Shut up you freak.  I posted that at like 5:30 in the morning.  swear i just couldn't understand how you could drop that weight on your neck.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Shut up you freak.  I posted that at like 5:30 in the morning.  swear i just couldn't understand how you could drop that weight on your neck.



http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/BBGuillotineBenchPress.html


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Shut up you freak.  I posted that at like 5:30 in the morning.  swear i just couldn't understand how you could drop that weight on your neck.




Always gotta come back to calling me a freak don't you?  lol....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 27, 2004)

Just stopping in to say hi.  Glad to see you got over the illness and are back in the gym.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

Scary lat spread man is PROUD to be a freak!

Jealousy, what it makes people say and do is ridiculous


----------



## Yanick (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey GBC,

i don't know if you know this but me and Pat are friends and actually work together.  And when i say freak both he and i know that i mean it in a very good way.  Hell i wish someone would call me a freak *sigh* maybe one day.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Always gotta come back to calling me a freak don't you?  lol....



Thats because you are freak...you freak


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2004)

All you are missing is Ray in here... Then the Three Amigos will be complete


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2004)

2/27  delts/traps/abs

Seated neutral grip dumbell press (elbows forward in sagital plane.  I will only do my overhead presses like this form now on to prevent future shoulder injuries.  I will no longer press with my shoulders out to the side as the abduction leads to to many shoulder issues.  It is much harder to press overhead in the sagital plane so my weights are lower than usual.  If I can work up to 100lb press in the sagital plane for 5-6 reps for full ROM, all the way down and all the way up, I'll be really happy with myself)

60x12x3
60x10

seated dumbell upright rows
40x12x3

cabel rear delt flyes
35x8
25x12x2

cable lateral raises (uni-lateral; no rest intbetween arms)
20x12x2

barbell shrugs
275x12x3

russian twists
35lb plate x 10 x 3

decline crunches
bw + 45 x 15 x 3


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

Ok Yan, if you say so


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2004)

Who is Yan?  I don't know that guy?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2004)

2/28/03  back/forearms and grip work

reverse grip bent over barbell rows (haven't done these reverse grip in a long long time)
185x12
185x12
185x10
185x10

wide grip pulldowns
plate#12x10x3

unilateral seated cable row (elbows high' transverse plane)
plate#6x8x3

dumbell pullover
90x12
100x12
100x10

planks (toes up on stability ball)
1 min. hold for 2 sets

hyperextensions
bw + 45 x 12 x 3

behind back barbell wrist curls
185x12x3

superset
a) reverse grip barbell wrist curls   45x12x4
b) plate loaded grip (two hands together)  45x40x4

pullups hanging on the top square beam of the smith machine (for grip work)
bw x 6 x 3


----------



## atherjen (Feb 28, 2004)

Nice workout Patrick!!  
your pulldowns have plates to add?? I cant seem to picture that


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Nice workout Patrick!!
> your pulldowns have plates to add?? I cant seem to picture that




The plates on the pulldown station has no weights listed, instead it is numbered...plate#1, plate#2 etc...The plates are heavier than 10lb plates though because at# 12 I'd only be doing 120lbs and the machine goes up to 20plates.  When I go to other gyms I can do well over 120lbs so i know they are heaveir than 10lbs each but the gym lost the conversion charts so we have no way of knowing how much weight it is.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 28, 2004)

that is WEIRD!!!!!!!!  Id die. lol


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> that is WEIRD!!!!!!!!  Id die. lol




yeah, it gets annoying at times.  whatever!


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 28, 2004)

how's the dieting coming along??


----------



## P-funk (Feb 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> how's the dieting coming along??




Dieting is sucking big time.  I am losing bf though so I can't complian.  I don't like losing size, even if it is some fat because it makes me look bigger with my shirt on.  People keep tellng me that everyday I look leaner and leaner.  My cals are still pretty high, 3500-3800 per day, and two re-feeds per week.  I have uped my cardio to create my hypocaloric state.  I need to keep my cals high because if they drop I start to lose wieght to fast.  No thermos or supps like that yet, but I will get them later in the diet.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

What kind of thermogenic do you plan on using?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't know?  Something with ephedrine probably.  i do like red line but that has no ephedrine in it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2004)

3/1  legs/arms

had an okay workout today.   I hurt my hip awhile back demonstrating a jump squat to one of my clients.  I was 195lbs, haden't wamed up and all that weight coming down just killed my hip.  So it has been bothering me but I still tried to squat today.

bike 5min.  warm up

squats  (goin' ass to the grass of course.)
275x8
275x6
275x6
225x10

sealed leg curls
155x15
170x12
170x10
170x10

barbell lunges in place
135 x 10reps on each leg x 3sets

barbell curls
115x6x2

dumbell skull crushers
55x8x2
(could have done more but my tendonitis in my left elbow was going crazy!!  God, not even 25yrs old yet and all these problem...lol)

preacher curls
85x8x2

rope pressdowns
plate#7x12x2

45 degree calf raise
320x12x3


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2004)

3/2 chest/abs/cardio 

I think it is the abrupt change in weather we are having in NYC that is making my tendonitis act up. It went from really cold to 67 degrees today!!   Despite my tendonitis I just pushed through this chest workout and was pretty pleased for the most part. 

decline bench press 
245x12 
245x11 
245x7+1 

flat bench cable flyes 
plate#5x15 
plate#5x11 
plate#5x10 
plate#5x12 (?? don't know how that happened? I got a little mental that 
set!! lol!) 

machine chest press 
185x10x2 
185x8 
(would have liked to do dumbells but went with the machine to relieve some of the pressure on my tendonitis in my left elbow) 

peck deck flyes 
150x15 
165x10x2 

decline full ROM sit ups with plate behind head) 
bw + 10 x 15 x 3 

reverse crunches 
bw x 12 x 3 

10min. bike sprints; 1min rest; 30sec sprint at level 8 
That was tough considering my legs, especially my ass from the ass to the grass squats, are really sore and tired.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Go to a health food store, an get some Olba oil.  Its a swedish massage oil, that heats up slightly.  Put it on your arm, over the tendonitis area, and wrap with an ace bandage.  I do this, when mine acts up, and it works great.  Plus its not too expensive.  10$ for 12oz. I believe.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2004)

Do you workout with that stuff on, with the ace bandage?  Or do you wear it to bed or something like that?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

I wear it to bed, or to workout.  I dont wrap it when I go to the gym though, just rub the oil into the skin.  It kinda smells like christmas candy though


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> God, not even 25yrs old yet and all these problem...lol



21 years old and I feel like I'm falling apart


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I wear it to bed, or to workout.  I dont wrap it when I go to the gym though, just rub the oil into the skin.  It kinda smells like christmas candy though



I love christmas candy.  This may be a problem since I am dieting though.  lol


Greek, I hear ya loud and clear.....all busted up at such a young age.  lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah, I need somebody to fix me.

*play that funky music white boy* sorry..it just popped into my head


----------



## P-funk (Mar 4, 2004)

3/4 hamstrings/arms/calves

bike 5 min. warm up

SLDL
245x12x4

(wanted to go heavier but my tendonitis said no)

uni lateral lying leg curls
60x8x3

seated machine adduction
stack x 12 x 2
stack x 8

standing dumbell hammer curls
40x12x3

unilateral overhead dumbell tricep ext.
30x12x3

superset
a) cable curl       plate#12x12x3
b) reverse grip tricep pressdown   plate#10x12; plate#12x12x2

superset
a) leg press calf raises;  8 platesx10,  12plates x 10 x 8
b) seated calf raises;  2 plates x 10,  3 plates x 10 x 8


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2004)

3/6 cardio

went in and did my cardio this morning on an empty stomach and will go in and train shoulders later tonight.

10 min treadmill sprints
30sec sprint;  speed=11.5
1min.  rest

bike; moderate intesity;   20min.
10min  lev 3
10min  lev 4

The looks on peoples faces was awsome when I was sprinting on a treadmill at 5:30 in the morning.  People were like "damn, you can run that fast?"  I am like "yeah just cause I don't run that often doesn't mean that I am not fast!  I train explosively remember!!"  It was funny.

I am pretty excited.  After hurting my shoulder, over stressing the tendons, about 6 weeks ago I finally feel good so I will try and do one of my favorite exercises today...standing barbell overhead press.  I can't waite.  I will probably go light just to get warmed up and then try and push it next week.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

We both had good runs early in the morning! 

Careful w/ your shoulder hon!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2004)

I didn't say the run was good.....lol, I just siad I did it .  I hate running....Okay, I guess it wasn't that bad. 

I will be careful witht he shoulder.  It is going to be tough becasue I really want to go heavy.  I am going to have to fight with myself to not go up over 150lbs.  Before i got hurt I was pressing over 200lbs standing up.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

Oh..well u said it was fast lol, mine was faster than usual..but I hardly ever run cuz of my ankles and knees


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2004)

That is why I don't run to much.  It is way to much impact for the body.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

But it's such a high....


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2004)

I guess 

More like aheadache to me


----------



## Monolith (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 3/6 cardio
> 
> went in and did my cardio this morning on an empty stomach and will go in and train shoulders later tonight.
> ...



Nice sprints, P.

How do you handle the rests, though?  Is there a program on the machine that does 30 sec intervals of 11.5mph stacked with 1 min rests?  Or do you have to manually change the speed each time?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2004)

I actually set the treadmill at 11.5 and leave it running and stand there for a minute on the sides.  Then I jump on right before the minute is up and start to sprint for 30sec. and jump off when I am done.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2004)

3/5 delts/traps/abs

okay, shoulder felt great on standing presses but my tendonitis was killing me (lol, if it isn't one thing it's another!!).   Also, there were no racks available so I had to clean the weight every set to get it to a press position.

standing barbell overhead press
145x10
145x9
145x7

barbell upright rows
135x8x3

neutral grp dumbell front raise (standing; bilateral)
30x8x2

dumbell bent over rear delt raises with external shoulder rotation on the concentric of each rep.
20x10x3

standing dumbell lateral raises (bilateral)
20x10x2

barbell shrugs
405x6x3
315x10

superset
a) roman chair knee raises   bw x 20 x 3
b) decline full ROM sit ups   
     bw + 10lb plate held behind head x 12x3


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

11.5  OMG

*quietly sits down and stops feeling proud of her 5.8*


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2004)

lol, I could sprint way faster than that when I wore a lighter man's cloths.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

The treadmills at my gym wont go that fast   So I throw on my cleats and go to the grass outside.

When its warmer ofcourse


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

I wasn't sprinting, I was jogging


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2004)

Over the summer I went to the park and did some sprints.  I went with one of my freinds that is a trainer also.  He was a college soccer player and is a really fast runner.  Usually I punish him in the gym during out workouts and he complains that he can't keep up.  So one day he was like "why don't you come and do my sprint workouts with me todya?"  being an off day form lifting I decided to go.  The whole time I was aobut a step to a a step and half behind him and he is like  "What the hell man?  How are you so damn fast too?"   lol......I used to steal bases (baseball) in high school and even ran track in junior high.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I wasn't sprinting, I was jogging



I'm sorry to hear that.....i wouldn't be caught dead jogging


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

lol, one day I'll drag you to the treadmill for some jogging..then to yoga class.. mr manly man


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2004)

The only way I ever do cardio like that is when a girl talks me into it.  Over the summer I was seeing this chick that was a distance runner and she would make me jog the fucking resevoir in central park with her once a week.  God that was shit........Thank God that relationship is over!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

lol..im a girl..


----------



## Monolith (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> The only way I ever do cardio like that is when a girl talks me into it.  Over the summer I was seeing this chick that was a distance runner and she would make me jog the fucking resevoir in central park with her once a week.  God that was shit........Thank God that relationship is over!!



damn... you must have really liked her to go through that catabolic hell


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol..im a girl..



I know, that is why I said that.  I would have to do it if you were her in front of me asking me to do it.  Although, no one has ever gotten me to take yoga.  You'd have to be really special to get me into a yoga class 




> damn... you must have really liked her to go through that catabolic hell



It was only one day a week so it wasn't that bad.  I just hate distance running.  Especially since I was 200lbs.........I was the fat guy running around the resivoir with the really skinny blond...lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

3/6  back, forearms, cardio

I slowed down the reps and focused on a nice pause and hold at the top of each rep.  Went for a peak contraction.

wide grip pull ups
bw + 10 x 10
bw + 10 x 5
bw x 6

superset
a) close grip seated cable row;  plate#12x15, plate#12x10x2
b) reverse girp pull down;  plate#14x4, plate#10x8x2

wide grip spider row (support t-bar row.....what ever the fuck you want to call it)

2 plates x 10
2 plates and one quater plate x 10
3 plates x 8 x 2

hypers
bw + 60 x 10 x 3

reverse hypers (off the back of a bench)
bw + 10 x 3

barbell wrist curls
65x10
85x15
105x10x2

superset
a) reverse barbell wrist curls  55x10x3
b) two 10lb plates pinched between fingers of each hand and held for as long as possible until dropped for 3 sets.

20min.  on stairmaster.  Hill Interval.    First 10min= level 4, 
last 10min=level 8


Workout was okay.  Had a lot on my mind.  SHitty ass day, depressen and anrgy, feel like just killing everything right now.  My friend came in from Boston for one of her freinds birthdays.  So I met with her today for coffee and luch.  I can't see her anymore because it is to hard to say good bye eveytime and it just frustrates me and makes me depressed.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 6, 2004)

I am really special 

and sorry about your bad day *HUG* hope you feel better soon!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

Okay, maybe I'll do yoga for you 

Thanks for the hug but I don't think anyone would want to be near me right now.  I am not in a good mood!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 6, 2004)

That's what friends are for, to put up with u when you're a cranky SOB and not get mad about it


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> That's what friends are for, to put up with u when you're a cranky SOB and not get mad about it




LOL, I don't think I have very many freinds then


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2004)

Okay here is my pre-contest update:

My new traing split starting today is this:
mon-chest
tues-quads/calves/forearms
wed-off
thurs-back
fri-delts/traps
sat-hams/arms
sun-off

abs will be done 3x's a week probably on mon, thurs, and fri.  I have intentions of doing cardio 3x's a week as well probably on the same days.  We shall see if that actually happens though.

I have decided to try and hit my best for one show in June which is NABBA Natural Emipre State Body Building Championship on Sat. the 26th.

Body report:

weight- I am weighing in right now at around 187-190lbs.

bf%- Last time I checked, 4 weeks ago I was at 11% and I am much leaner right now.  I can usually feel when I am around 10% or lower because my body hates me.  Lots of headaches and feeling like I am going to vomit.  Also, my pants are way loser now.  My buddy that is coaching me a little bit was watching me pose yesterday and is scared that I am going to peak way to early.  My glutes are rock hard and my quads have some nice seperation, despite having no tan and being really pale.  I have veins that are popping out of my shoulders and when I flex hard enough I can get them to shoot out of my arms too.  My lat spread is still my best pose and, although I can't see it for myself, everyone is telling me that back back looks sick.

Diet- I am at 3200 cals per day right now and re-feeding 2x's per week, on off training days wed. and sun.  I am getting very hungry, especially about 1hr before each meal.

Supplements-  I have always been pretty good with my knowledge about my training and diet but supplements is something that I know very little about, proabably because aside form creatine, whey, and flax I don't use any.  I have been taking creatine to try and keep some weight, fullness and strength.  I also purchased some ALA.  Not knowing what to really do with it I consulted the supplement guru Jodi who adviced 300mg at every meal (love ya kid).  So I have been taking around 1500mg per day of that.  My coach said that I wont need a thermogenic for awhile so not to worry about it.


Well, that's it.  I'll update my workout later, after it happens.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

Photos ???


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Photos ???




i am going to try and take some but I have no way of posting them and I don't have a digital camera.  It is a pain in the ass to play around with the disk that they give you when you get your photos developed.  I will try to get them up if I can.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2004)

3/8 chest/abs/cardio

First things first.  Strength is such a weird thing.  There are so many factors that go into being strong on a given set (rep speed, rest interval, number f reps being performed, etc.).  Often times when I am training for power and explosivness the rest interval is longer, the number of reps are low (even with a light weight when working of speed and explosivness) and the rep speed is fast and explosive.  So now training for a bodybuilding show is a completely different beast.  I train slower and more controlled, pause for peak contractions and  rest much less in between sets.  So sometimes when i look at my training for the day I often think "well, this workout sucked.  I am not strong at all today."  Without taking most of the variables into consideration.

Sorry just thought I'd share as I came to this realization today after my workout.  I feel like a wimp.

Rest interval= you go I go with my training partner ( really fast workout today)

dumbell bench press
100x12
100x9
100x8

Incline bench press (slow and controlled reps)
225x6
225x5+1
225x4+2

flat bench dumbell flyes (slow reps with a pause when arms are stretched out at sides to focus on contracting the chest)
50x12
60x10
60x8

High cable cross over (slow reps; 1 sec pause and flex at contraction)
plate#6x15
plate#6x12
plate#6x10

hanging leg raises
bw x 15 x 3

Full ROM sit ups with feet up
bw x 12 x 3

cardio- bike sprints
1min- moderate pedaling at level 0
30sec- sprint at level 8


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

Haha, you are a WIMP!  Compared to a Gorilla.

Compared to most IM'ers, your pretty damn strong.   Dont get down on yourself... I havent been to the gym in over a week!  How do you think I feel? (  )


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Haha, you are a WIMP!  Compared to a Gorilla.
> 
> Compared to most IM'ers, your pretty damn strong.   Dont get down on yourself... I havent been to the gym in over a week!  How do you think I feel? (  )




I think you feel like you are hungry to get back in the gym and or scared that you lost a lot of strength.  At least that is how I feel.

I can't compare myself to most IM'ers.  I compare myself to me.  I know what my potential is and I know what I should be lifting (I am little head strong sometimes).  I just want to be the beast I think I can be.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

Well, I dont think I have lost too much strength... But I do know I have shrunk to a half size me!  If this shit keeps up, I will vanish away into thin air in no time


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2004)

I think he's pretty damn strong, _period_.  100lb DB press for 12 isnt exactly weak, P.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well, I dont think I have lost too much strength... But I do know I have shrunk to a half size me!  If this shit keeps up, I will vanish away into thin air in no time




Well start eating you fuckin' stick 

Mono thanks but like my post on strength training, which I like much more than bodybuilder training, with proper rest I should be hitting that for AT LEAST 15 reps per set.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

3/9 Quads/calves/forearms


Man I felt great for this workout.  Finally my hip feels good and I felt really strong today.  I was putting on a little clinic in the squat rack as people were gathering around to watch me squat and going crazy because I was squating deeper then ever.  The guy that was the floor trainer at the gym came over and was said  "holy shit that is deep!!"  then started laughing like crazy.  It was like the entire gym stopped, trainers and their clients were all comenting on how insane my depth was today.  I felt really good.

bike-  5 min warm up

squats
245x15
245x15
245x10

stop squats (3 count pause in the hole)
135x12
185x10

superset
a) leg press-  10 plates x 12 x 2, 12 plates x 12
b) walking lunges-  bw x 50 x 3

stairs (bw calf raises on the stairs of the gym)
6 steps with out rest x 12 reps each step

seated calf raise
3 plates x 15 x 2

behind back wrist curls
185x12x2
135x15x2

superset
a) barbell reverse wrist curl-  55x8x3
b) plate loaded gripper (2 hands at a time)-  90x15x3


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

*cough* egomaniac *cough*


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> *cough* egomaniac *cough*




Yep 

No actually I have no ego whatsoever, if anything I am really humble and unfortunaly have many self esteem problems and usually don't view myself in a positive light at all.  I suffer form lots of dpression .   I just though it was cool how people were that into how deep I squat.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Yea, I know what you mean.  Depression sucks.  Basically I dont care if I go to the dentist or Disneyland.

Im hoping summer will cure it a bit though


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yep
> 
> No actually I have no ego whatsoever, if anything I am really humble and unfortunaly have many self esteem problems and usually don't view myself in a positive light at all.  I suffer form lots of dpression .   I just though it was cool how people were that into how deep I squat.




Cheer up Funky.  Your a great person and your a great role model, that's why everyone is interested.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, hopefuly summer will bring some good times.  I am really down right now and really fired up and anrgy at the same time, a bad combination!!

Oh and I care........I'd rather go to Disneyland.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Cheer up Funky.  Your a great person and your a great role model, that's why everyone is interested.




thanks Jodi.....always a sweetheart


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 9, 2004)

disneyland???man disneyland is for the rich people for real....2 bucks for bottled water...7-8 for a small salad..wack...wack


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 3/9 Quads/calves/forearms
> 
> 
> Man I felt great for this workout.  Finally my hip feels good and I felt really strong today.  I was putting on a little clinic in the squat rack as people were gathering around to watch me squat and going crazy because I was squating deeper then ever.  The guy that was the floor trainer at the gym came over and was said  "holy shit that is deep!!"  then started laughing like crazy.  It was like the entire gym stopped, trainers and their clients were all comenting on how insane my depth was today.  I felt really good.



yeah man that's what i am talking about..nice and deep is the way to go..u can really feel it


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, it is a rip off.

Actually I am saving up to go to Disneyland this summer hopefully.  That place makes me really happy.  I think I am going to go by myself and just relax for a bit.  Kind a weird?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Damn, I must be in deep... 

I like splash mountain, and all the hotties that ride it in white t-shirts 


Its not weird.. I like to do things by myself sometimes too.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yeah, it is a rip off.
> 
> Actually I am saving up to go to Disneyland this summer hopefully.  That place makes me really happy.  I think I am going to go by myself and just relax for a bit.  Kind a weird?


if i went to disneyland alone i would be depressed...no girl to go with P?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

I am having terrible girls problems right now and I am very angry at the moment.  So no, no girl to go with.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, big problems here.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

PM?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

Maybe tomorrow or wed.  I am really busy and don;'t have time to type everything out, okay?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok, but don't please don't get yourself all upset.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

I am not so much upset as I am angry and about to go to this guys house and start doing fucking plyos on his mother fucking face!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Thats not a great idea.  Although it will make you feel better.  Take it from me, an assault charge is not a good thing


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh, fuck I don't give a shit!!!!  I will fucking end this guy I am so fired up.


The last kid that I fought was in the village when he and 6 of his freinds attacked me and two of my buddies.  I ended up dropping the kid in the middle of the street and gettting over top of him and beating his face into the pavament until his arms went completely limp.  I didn't even feel his freinds kinking and puching me to try and get me off.  I only stopped when my freind ran over and pulled me off of him.  I was going for the kill.

I never ever fight but once someone pushes me to far I can really lose it.  It usually take a lot of pushing and this guy is about to be on the recieveing end of something nasty!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

Funky, you need to calm down and get yourself together.  

I'm sure its not worth going to jail over.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

I am calmed down.  I was just really pissed off.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok, I hope so.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

No really I am.  talked to some freinds and calmed down.  It is scary when i get this anrgy because I am so laid back and even tempered.  When I freak like this people get really scared.  I am cool now, thanks.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Oh, fuck I don't give a shit!!!!  I will fucking end this guy I am so fired up.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, i am the exact same way.

I can take a ton of people's shit... i keep up an exterior of indifference, but just bottle all my feelings up.  But there is a breaking point... and once it hits, there's no middle ground.  It goes from laid back to psycho in less than a second.

It's only happened to me a handful of times, but its pretty bad when it does.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

No workout today?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2004)

wed. is always an off day


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Oh, fuck I don't give a shit!!!!  I will fucking end this guy I am so fired up.
> 
> 
> ...


for real pat...don't keep taking ahit from people...but assault is not the way to go, especially if it's in front of a crowd..better if it's just u and him..no witnesses..anywayz yah good u didn't fight him


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2004)

3/11 back/abs/cardio

Lots of aggression, even more after the argument I got in last night.  So today was a good workout.  Felt and looked completely insane.

bent over barbell rows
225x10
225x8x3

chin ups
bw x 10
bw x 7
bw x 6

wide neutral grip pull down
plate#12x10
plate#13x8
pltae#14x7+3

dumbell pullovers
100x12x3

hypers
bw + 70 x 10 x 2
bw + 70 x 8 x 2

superset
a) crunches on half swiss ball with 4 count static contraction at the top of each reps-   12 reps x 2 sets
b) full rom sit ups-  12 reps x 2 sets

cardio-
20min  cybex arc trainer.  hill interval.  level 9


----------



## x~factor (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> It is scary when i get this anrgy because I am so laid back and even tempered.  When I freak like this people get really scared.


I used to work with this man. He AIN'T kidding.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> I used to work with this man. He AIN'T kidding.




LMAO....yeah, Ray has seen me get ugly.....especially when dieting.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2004)

3/12 delts/traps/cardio

Am cardio
20min treadmill sprints
1min rest
30sec sprint on level 12

pw workout

RI= you go I go with training partner

seated neutral grip dumbell press (elbows forward; sagital plane)
70x10
75x6+1
75x4
60x10

cable lateral raises (bilateral)
plate#5x6
plate#4x10
plate#3x10x2 (pause at the top of each rep)

reverse peck deck (pause at the contraction on each rep)
135x10x4

barbell shrugs
315x12x3

cable external rotation
10x12x3


strechting for my legs (first time in abour 6 months...man am I tight!!!  Going to start stretching more)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2004)

Despite this week sucking really bad (terrible depression, lots of arguments, not in a good mood at all) my workouts this week were awsome.  I really challenged myself either with more weight, more reps, lest rest, or slower more controlled reps.   So I guess this week wasn't a complete waste.  This workout was a killer.  I am really tired.

3/13  hams/arms

romainian deadlifts
335x8x4

My feind yan was working out with me and he was deadlifting also.  He was going heavy (going for doubles and triples), since he doesn't compete in bodybuilding he trains more for power.  So after my fourth and final set I go to get a sip of water.   As I walk away he puts 375 on the bar (warming up and working his way up over 400lbs still as he showed up late).  When ever he deadlifts I like to light a fire under his ass and piss him off.  So I take a quick drink of water and walk over to the bar with almost no rest I grab it and bang out a single.  To which he began screaming  "I hate you, you bastard".  lol....well, it fired him.

Unilateral seated leg curls
95x15
100x12x2

seated hip adduction
90x15x2

seated abduction
90x15x2

superset
a) barbell curls  115x6x3
b) dumbell curls    15x30x3

superset
a) cambered bar skull crushers 115x6 (to light...set doesn't 
    count), 125x6x3
b) cable pressdown-  plate#4x30 (to light....set doesn't count),  
    plate#5x20x3

leg stretching at the end.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 13, 2004)

i would love to train with you some day p..


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> i would love to train with you some day p..




when ever you want man


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Patrick!  
Sorry to hear that you had such a ruff week!  You dont deserve that! Hope that this coming week is much brighter for you! 
but on a good note, thats great to hear your training went well!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2004)

thanks Jen....always the sweetheart


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> when ever you want man


when's the next time ur in the Bay?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> when's the next time ur in the Bay?




Hopefully this summer when I come to visit my brother


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 14, 2004)

sounds like a plan


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> sounds like a plan




i don't know exactly were he and his girl freind live.  I wanna say the town is called wall nut creek.  Does that name sound familiar.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 14, 2004)

walnut creek..about 30 min to an hour from where i live....we will definetly train together this summer


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> walnut creek..about 30 min to an hour from where i live....we will definetly train together this summer




If I can save up enough $$ to get out there this summer it is on........get your squattin' shoes ready!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2004)

3/15 chest/abs/cardio

more agression and depression today.  No training partner so I put on my headphones and flew solo.  Had a lot of energy and really let out a lot of anger.  It was a pretty good workout.

bench press
275x6
295x4x2

decline dumbell bench press
80x15
80x12
80x8

incline dumbell flyes (slow reps.  pause and squeeze at the top and a pause and squeeze when the arms are out stretched)
55x10x3

peck deck flyes
165x8x3

reverse crunches
20reps x 3 sets

bicycles
40reps x 3sets

bike sprints-10min
1min- moderate rest pedal- level 0
30sec- sprint- level 9


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> If I can save up enough $$ to get out there this summer it is on........get your squattin' shoes ready!!!!


in the summer i'm switching to a Gold's too...it's extremely big with 2 or 3 of every machine dumbbells go up to 200lbs..yeah just let me know and we will work something out


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> in the summer i'm switching to a Gold's too...it's extremely big with 2 or 3 of every machine dumbbells go up to 200lbs..yeah just let me know and we will work something out




Sweet bro, I really hope I can make it out there this summer and we can get some workouts in


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

3/16  quads/calves/forearms

bike- 5min.  warm up

front squats
225x6x2
225x3 (booooooo)

I haven't front squated in like 6 or 7 weeks.  I forgot what a pain in the ass it is to hold the weight across your shoulders like that.  My core was really tired today so I wasn't to pleased with these.

dumbell split squat with back leg up on bench
40x10x2

superset
a) hack squat 4 plates x 12; 6 plates x 8 x 2
b) leg extension-  plate#4x20;  plate#3x30x2

45 degree calf raises
220x10x10

dumbell wrist curl
20x20x3

dumbell reverse wrist curl
10x20x3


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

Don't feel bad, I can't even front squat AT ALL   I've tried so many times even people helping and I just can't keep the bar up, it always rolls so then the squat is useless.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

*Front Squats*

Does the bar ever bruise your shoulders?  I dont mean like a purple mark, but make them tender for a day or two?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

no, I do get marks but I used to front swuat all the time so my shoulders are really immune to the pain.  The balance is the problem once the weight gets over 200lbs for me, especially when my abs and lower back are tired already.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 16, 2004)

i can't front squat at all..feels too unnatural for me


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> i can't front squat at all..feels too unnatural for me




if i get out there we will work on it


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2004)

3/18 back/abs

Really fast workout.  You go I go rest interval with my training partner and was even trying to make him move faster.  It was a tough one, I am going to be sore.

wide grip pull down
plate#13x12
plate#13x8
plate#11x9

spider row (aka support row)
3 plates + 1 quarter plate x 9
4 plates x 6
3 plates x 10
drop set  3 plates x 8, 2 plates x 8, 1 plate x 8

pull ups
30 x 1 set  (rest pause)

one arm dumbell rows
100x8
100x6

olympic bar pullovers
85x12
105x10
125x6

crunches with medicine ball toss
10lb ball x 12
6lb ball x 15 x 2  (long explosive throw)


superset
a) reverse crunches  bw x 15 x 3
b) russian twists  25lb plate x 10 x 3


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2004)

3/19
AM- cardio (empty stomach)
20min.  tradmill sprints
1min-rest
30sec- sprint- level 12

PM- Delts/traps

All rest intervals were you go I go with my training partner.  We were really moving here.  This workout took 25min.

standing barbel press
155x8
155x5+1 push press
135x7

barbell upright row
145x8
145x6
145x6

dumbell laterals (standing; bilateral)
35x8x2
35x6

dumbell prone incline rear delt raises with external rotation during concentric
20x10x2
drop set  20x10, 15x5

cable external rotation
15x15x3

superset
a) barbell shrugs  225x15x3
b) dumbell shrugs  100x10x3


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

> This workout took 25min.


 damn!  You were flying!



> dumbell prone incline rear delt raises with external rotation during concentric


damn ! thats a mouth full ! LOl

Good looking workout !


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2004)

thanks...it was rough.  When I do power training it is easy to keep training partners becasue the rest interval is so long and we are jsut pushing heavy weight.  With precontest of hypertrophy training I have a hard time keeping trianing partners becasue I move so fast that the burn out.  The guy I am working out with now has "quite" training with me 3 different times when he gets frustrated and I have fired him once before.....lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2004)

3/20/03  hamstrings/arms/core

bike- 5min. warm up

Worked out alon today but rest intervals were still short (30-60sec)

SLDL
275x10x3
275x6 (grip gave out)

lying leg curl
(foot dorsiflexed to use both hamstirng and gastroc)
130x10
130x6
(foot pointed and plantar flexed to hit only the hamstirng)
110x7
80x15
80x12

standing cable hip abduction (unilateral; no rest inbetween sets)
plate#3x15x3

standing cabered bar curls
85x15
85x12
85x10
85x10

dumbell skull crushers
40x15
45x12
45x10
45x8

bent over unilateral dumbell curls
25x15
30x12
30x10

unilateral rope pressdown
plate#6x15
plate#6x10
plate#6x8

superset
a) hyperextensions  bw + 60 x 10 x 3
b) bicylces-    bw x 20reps to each side x 3

full ROM situps
bw x 20 x 2


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

I have come to the conclusion that Saturday night is the worst night of the week.  Every saturday night I go and do my grocery shopping and walking only one block to the store in NYC I still pass all these people dressed up and going out to have a good time.  Then once i am done with that I walk to the store to buy a CD (I buy a CD a week because it is the only thing that makes me happy) and upon doing that I have to pass all of these bars and resturaunts and see all these people with something to do and having fun.   Sometimes I wish I had something to do and was normal like them.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

Im with ya on the Sats Pfunk. Me and my honey work every Sat-8-10hours-people are always trying to get us to go out and "party", except that is totally not our style any day of the week. We just wanna get a good nights sleep so we can train hard Sunday, its been like that ever since I can remember. I think we just have differnet lifestyles than some people, ours is normal to us. To me going to the club and spending a tonne of money, getting wasted, stinking like smoke, and feeling like shit the next day is not so normal! Cheer up sunshine!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

At least you have someone to hang out with.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

Your more than welcome to come visit!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

hahaha,  I'll save up for a train ticket.  lol


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

PLANE ticket You can shop at the biggest mall in the world, its 5 mins from my house!

http://www.westedmontonmall.com/home/default.asp


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

Well, 14 weeks out from contest time and I am ahead of schedule.  I need to add back calories (going to add in another meal somewhere) and try and get back to about 3800 cals because I am getting lean to quickly.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> At least you have someone to hang out with.


oh come on p....i know u got shitloads of friends...


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> All rest intervals were you go I go with my training partner.  We were really moving here.  This workout took 25min.


ever feel like throwing up after ur workouts???


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> PLANE ticket You can shop at the biggest mall in the world, its 5 mins from my house!
> 
> http://www.westedmontonmall.com/home/default.asp


And she'll even play video games with you at the arcade!  Jill's awesome!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I am getting lean to quickly.




I wish I had this problem!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> oh come on p....i know u got shitloads of friends...




I have freinds but not many that I have lots of things in common with.  Most of my freinds want to just go and get blow out at the bars every weekend which I am not into.



> ever feel like throwing up after ur workouts???



Sometimes I feel sick to my stomach but I haven't puked from a wokrout in a long time (over a year).  My training partners puke sometimes though.  In all honesty my condioning is pretty good because no matter what cycle of training I am in (power, strength, hypertrophy, bulk, cut) I do some cardio year round.



> And she'll even play video games with you at the arcade!  Jill's awesome!



I like video games 



> I wish I had this problem!



I have been eating cleanly and weightlifting for so long that I have built my metabolsim up like this.  You will get there, don't worry.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I have freinds but not many that I have lots of things in common with.  Most of my freinds want to just go and get blow out at the bars every weekend which I am not into.



ditto 

I want to gi visit Jillybean too! I havent been west since I was 3(cant remember anyways). the Rockies are calling me!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

Come on P, you live in manhattan!  There's plenty of stuff for you to do.  I was there this past summer for 3 months and found tons of stuff.  Yeah, there's like 3 bars every block, but there's also concerts, museums, hobby groups, etc (although i admit, im a bit of a museum nerd, so that part might not apply to you  ).

I forget the name of the weekly mag... you probably know about it since you live there.  The one that lists all sorts of events going on in the city for the week.  Just check that thing out.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, the Village Voice.  I like museums too.  The problem is that I have no one that hangs out with me that is into that stuff like concerts and museums and I hate going alone.

Jen, I'll go if you go


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

I know how you feel P-funk! And it's hard finding friends with the same interests and values as you sometimes! I've been in DC for almost 5 years now and don't really have any hang-out friends. I have alot of acquantice friends but not people to just up and go out with.


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

Come all and visit, we'll train, shop, eat good and go to bed early so we can have a good workout in the am. And yes boys, we can play video games too!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

You know.. thats scary.  I buy a CD a week now too.  Getting a nice collection though


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2004)

3/22 chest/abs/cardio

don't know if I am really tired (woke up at 3:30am today and trained three people in a row before my workout) or I am jsut getting weaker.  But I felt like a total wimp for this workout and got really upset.  Also I am really getting tired of people telling me "who, you look skinnier."  or  "are you getting smaller"....."YES THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DIET!!!!"

bench press
225x10
225x9
245x6
245x 4+2 forced reps

(BITCH)

incline DB press
100x4 (what the fuck was that?)
90x8
90x7+1  (7+1???  are you fucking kidding me?  Is this guy for real?  what a wimp!!)

cable crossover
25x25
40x13
40x16 (let myself rest a bit longer before this set)

decline db  flyes
40x15x4

crunches
bw x 15 x 3

high chair leg raises
bw x 15 x 3


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You know.. thats scary.  I buy a CD a week now too.  Getting a nice collection though



Yeah, I go in spurts like that.  I used to do it a lot in college, then I stopped now I am doing that again.  I have so many CDs, stacks piled up all over my bedroom.  I love music.  the CD I bough this weekend was, and please don;t make fun of me, The Very best of The Beach Boys!!!  I had a couple of songs in my head so I had to get it!  There four part harmonies are so pleasing to my ear.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Beach boyz eh... My dad listens to them.

I bought this CD by a band called Chaimara.  Its like death/industrial-hardcore/metal.  It helps me "cope" with things.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

I also like Sting, and Frank Sinatra.  Sinatra is such a pimp.  I need to find a box set.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2004)

yeah sinatra is great.  tony bennet too.  I liek a lot of jazz since that is what i studied in college.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Yea Jazz is the BOMB!  I like the vocal stuff the best.. like Louis Armstrong.  However the instrumental is good too.  Be cool dadio haha

I am thinking of buying a soundtrack to this japanimation called "Cowboy Bebop"  Its got a ton of good Jazz on it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

The guy that posted the music thread... my evil twin.  Read the comments under this pic... thats why I dont like him haha

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...8&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Beach boyz eh... My dad listens to them.
> 
> I bought this CD by a band called Chaimara.  Its like death/industrial-hardcore/metal.  It helps me "cope" with things.



I went to highschool with the the sister of chaimara's frontman


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Thats kick ass!  I bet she is a freak


----------



## Jay-B (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea Jazz is the BOMB!  I like the vocal stuff the best.. like Louis Armstrong.  However the instrumental is good too.  Be cool dadio haha
> 
> I am thinking of buying a soundtrack to this japanimation called "Cowboy Bebop"  Its got a ton of good Jazz on it.






 i hate the saying japanimation, its anime and yeah the music in cowboy bebob is great.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> The guy that posted the music thread... my evil twin.  Read the comments under this pic... thats why I dont like him haha
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...8&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1




hahahahaha,  holy shit that is funny!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2004)

3/23  quads/calves/forearms

The goal today was reps.  I am pleased and displeased with this workout.  I will discuss why later.


Squats
265x15
275x6 (shit, wasted all of my energy on the last set of 15)
225x15 (easy 15 here)

Displeased-  I am really angry that I didn't hit 275 for 12-15 reps.  I guess I could have rested longer after my first set of 15.  Oh well, next time.

Pleased-  I am pleased with my 265 for 15 because me depth keeps on getting even lower!  I am really close to being able to actually touch my ass to the floor.  I am really working on stretching and getting flexable enough so that I can sink my squats that low.  My squat depth right now places my butt only a few inches from the ground.  Hopefully be the end of the summer I will be hitting the floor!!

dumbell walking lunges
55x35 steps x 2 sets
40 x 35 steps x 1 set follwed immediatly, with no rest, by a set of body weight lunges for 35 steps.

leg extensions
plate#7x30x3

stairs (continuos body weight calf raises going up steps with no rest)

bw x 10 reps x 20 steps  (200 continuos reps with no rest)

superset
a) barbell wrist curls  85x10x3
b) barbell reverse wrist curls   55x10x3


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

> Hopefully be the end of the summer I will be hitting the floor!!



 OMG the pain........I already feel the pain


----------



## Yanick (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> don't know if I am really tired (woke up at 3:30am today and trained three people in a row before my workout) or I am jsut getting weaker.  But I felt like a total wimp for this workout and got really upset.  Also I am really getting tired of people telling me "who, you look skinnier."  or  "are you getting smaller"....."YES THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DIET!!!!"



Damn guess i better stop telling ppl to tell you that you look skinnier 

j/k


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Damn guess i better stop telling ppl to tell you that you look skinnier
> 
> j/k




You are on the top of the hit list shit head


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 23, 2004)

we need some current pics p...what bodyfat percentage do u think ur at now?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> we need some current pics p...what bodyfat percentage do u think ur at now?




I am at 10%, amybe even a bit lower.  I have to ease off the diet for a few weeks because if I get to lean to soon it will be hard for me to keep a low bf level until show time.  I'd love to post pics but it is a real pain in the ass for me.  I'll see if I can get some up though in the next couple weeks or something.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

do you take leptigen or anything buddy?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah where the pics at????


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> do you take leptigen or anything buddy?




nope


----------



## x~factor (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Pat-
Do you use a weight belt when you do squats? I got a weak back problem and thinking of doing some squats again. Will a belt help me or worsen my back problem?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2004)

I never use a weight belt.  It is a cruch to the problem, just like wrist wraps in my opioin.  Start slow and build your back strength up.  Don;t be to quick to pile on plates.  Do lots of core work also.  be a man, be strong, don't use any of that pussy shit.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2004)

As soon as i read Ray's question i knew what you were gonna say, lol.

BTW, i did 225x15x4 today (squats-to hell and back), not really you go i go but fairly decent pace.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 24, 2004)

Funny- I used wrist strap. I got a problem there too.   Without a wrist strap I can't hold any weight more than 135 lbs holding a barbell without any discomfort. I can't wait for my wrist to get stronger. I need to get heavy weight moving for chest and shoulder. 

Since I will be starting (again) with squats, I'll see how far it'll get me before my back starts complaining (again).


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> Funny- I used wrist strap. I got a problem there too.   Without a wrist strap I can't hold any weight more than 135 lbs holding a barbell without any discomfort. I can't wait for my wrist to get stronger. I need to get heavy weight moving for chest and shoulder.
> 
> Since I will be starting (again) with squats, I'll see how far it'll get me before my back starts complaining (again).




What exercises are you doing where you need to hold havy weight?  Deadlifts?  SLDL?  Shrugs?

The answer is simple.  Do more sets with less reps.  If you can hold 225 for 1 rep of a shrug then do 30 sets of 1 rep with about 15sec. in between.  It is time to be a man Ray, your wife can't wear the pants all the time 


Yan, good job on the squats.  If i didn'tt have ADD I think I could hit 225 for 30 reps without to much struggle.  lol, for some reason over 6 reps my mind starts wandering.  George thinks I can hit 315 for 15 right now.  He said I have to do it when he is there because I can do it if he is standing there yellng in my ear.  I think he is right.  I can always lift more when he is wokring out with me.  You just never want to let the guy down..lol


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> The answer is simple.  Do more sets with less reps.  If you can hold 225 for 1 rep of a shrug then do 30 sets of 1 rep with about 15sec. in between.  It is time to be a man Ray, your wife can't wear the pants all the time



LMAO!! How the hell did you come up with this stuff?



> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yan, good job on the squats.  If i didn'tt have ADD I think I could hit 225 for 30 reps without to much struggle.  lol, for some reason over 6 reps my mind starts wandering.  George thinks I can hit 315 for 15 right now.  He said I have to do it when he is there because I can do it if he is standing there yellng in my ear.  I think he is right.  I can always lift more when he is wokring out with me.  You just never want to let the guy down..lol



A good friend once told me, "its all mental"


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey...I am the one that says it's all mental!!  Who the fuck is running around town with my lines.

Were do I come up with that stuff?  After training the general public for so long you realize that you have to get creative sometimes in order to make them do what you want.  Otherwise you will end up beating your head into a wall.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> What exercises are you doing where you need to hold havy weight?  Deadlifts?  SLDL?  Shrugs?
> 
> ...It is time to be a man Ray, your wife can't wear the pants all the time


Mainly Bench Presses and Shoulder Presses were the load is directly under my wrists. And just to set the record straight *I* wear the pants in the house, damn it! well, when she's not around.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2004)

Do you use wrist wraps when you do things like shrugs or deadlifts or pull ups or pull downs?  Do you do any forearm or grip work?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2004)

3/25 back/core

Okay this was another you go I go workout with my training partner and we banged it out in about 25-30min.  We were moving so fast that I though for sure one of us was going to puke.  But we didn't

rower- 3min warm up

Wide grip pull ups

bw x 3 reps x 10 sets  (10 sec rest inbetween eack set)

bilateral bent over dumbell rows
75x12
80x10
80x8
80x7

close grip seated cable row
plate#16x8
plate#16x6
plate#12x9
plate#10x12

reverse grip chin ups
bw x 3 reps x 10 sets  (10sec rest inbetween sets)

(shit that was hard.  Ending with fast pull ups like that was killer.)

dumbell pullover
100x12
100x8x2

Core work (I know I shouldn't be doing these first two exercises because I am pre-contest but I had to.  I love core training and power training and conditioning shit like this)

inch worms-  20 yrds
bear crawls- 60 yrds


decline sit ups (Full ROM)
bw x 20 x 3


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

HAHAHA!!!  Inch worms and bear crawls... I used to haev to do those in football.  Definately the worst thing in the world, after conditioning and feeling light headed


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2004)

Inch Worms are the hardest.  We were almost to the point of puking!!!  They are great core work though.  Damn, I am really amped up for this competitin to be over so I can start getting crazy with this shit and train power style and start doing odd lifts and stuff like that.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

I just got a killer PL workout from a friend the other day.  I might try it here soon.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2004)

Cool, you should post it.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Do you use wrist wraps when you do things like shrugs or deadlifts or pull ups or pull downs?  Do you do any forearm or grip work?


I use it on all exercises except on leg day. I do forearm and grip work out. I just find that I could lift heavier with them on.  

I just learned two new terminologies today, Inch Worm and Bear Crawls. What the hell are they?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 26, 2004)

Ray, lose the straps and start doing more grip specific work like plate pinches and such, trust me they wind up being a crutch in the end.  I found that my DL wasn't going up because of my weak grip, i would get 315 for 3 raw, but with straps i could rep it like no tomorrow.  After throwing in a little grip work i pulled 405 for a double raw on monday (grip was still failing though, but i got it up).


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 26, 2004)

yeah ditch the straps...build up ur forearms


----------



## x~factor (Mar 26, 2004)

My forearm is fine. My grip is fine. It's my wrist that is a problem. I feel like its gonna crumble if I put so much stress on them. Sometimes I even feel this during curved-barbell bicep curls.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> My forearm is fine. My grip is fine. It's my wrist that is a problem. I feel like its gonna crumble if I put so much stress on them. Sometimes I even feel this during curved-barbell bicep curls.


do u take a wide enough grip on the bar???how about the position of ur elbows?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2004)

he is just a complainer.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2004)

3/26
morning- cardio- empty stomach
bike sprints- 20min
1min- rest (moderate pedal-level 0)
30sec sprint- level 8

Evening workout-  delts/traps

standing dumbell presses (shoulder in the scapular plane)
70x10
70x8
70x6
60x9

behind back cable lateral raise
plate#5x8
plate#4x10
plate#4x9
plate#4x8

reverse peck deck (horizontal grip)
150x10x4

behind back barbell shrugs
245x12x3

dumbell external rotation
10x10x3


----------



## x~factor (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> he is just a complainer.


Well thank you for resolving my problem.  I hope you drop a 25-pound weight on your foot next time around.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey patrick, 2 questions- What do you suggest for "core strength" exercises and when you do behind back shoulder shrugs do you have to hunch over a bit or can you do those standing str8? If I stand str8 I keep hitting my butt


----------



## Yanick (Mar 27, 2004)

Ray, quit worrying so much.  Just lose those damn wraps (i've concluded you are talking about wraps, not straps because you said you use them for benching and shit).  Your body is not stupid and will adapt to the stress placed on it.  For example, you bench 225 and your body adapts to holding that weight or you use straps and create stability in the joint via external devices and your body does not need to adapt to holding that 225 because you have something else doing that already.

Rock, since i was there during the behind the back shrugs i can tell you that he leans forward a little, not hunches over though.  And as for the core exercises check out his workouts, he lists them all the time.  Full ROM situps, crunches, leg lifts, planks, hypers, reverse hypers etc.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll give the no-damn-wraps a try. We'll see how it goes.

At my old Gold's Gym they have this barbel that has a shape of \_/ in the middle. Perfect for doing front and back shrugs.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 27, 2004)

you mean the trap bar?  Yeah those things kick ass for shrugs, and deads too, its a much different stimulus than pulling with a barbell in front of you.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey patrick, 2 questions- What do you suggest for "core strength" exercises and when you do behind back shoulder shrugs do you have to hunch over a bit or can you do those standing str8? If I stand str8 I keep hitting my butt




Yan pretty much answered it for you.  Lean forward a bit for the shrugs.  As for core work I always post it and I train core three times a week so there are a lot of examples here:

crunches
sit ups (full ROM)
reverse crunches
hypers
reverse hypers
bear crawls
inch worms
planks
planks on a stability ball
hanging knee raises
high chair leg raises
reverse crunches
static contraction crunches
russian twists
reverse russian twists
pull overs
etc....



Ray, you need to seriously start working on wrist and grip strength or you are going to have so problems down the road as far as injuries go.  Especially as you age.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 27, 2004)

3/27  hams/arms/core

bike- 5min. warm up

SLDL
295x6x4

seated leg curl
185x12
200x10
200x8

cable hip extensin (unilateral; no rest in between sets)
plate#5x15
plate#6x15x2

standing dumbell curls (unilateral)
50x10
50x8
50x7

dips
bw + 90 x 12
bw +115 x 10
bw + 115 x 8

superset
a) dumbell hammer curls  50x8, 50x6, 50x6
b) cable curls-  plate# 10x12, plate#10x8, plate#10x8

superset
a) dumbell kickbacks (bilateral) 30x10, 35x10, 35x10
b) pressdowns-   plate#12x15, stack x 8, stack x 8

hypers
bw + 45 x 15 x 3

superset
a) full ROM decline sit ups-   bw x 20x 3
b) hanging leg raises (wings)-  bw x 8x 3


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

great workout Patrick! your a machine I swear!  
thats a TON of added weight on dips!!!  Im very impressed!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> great workout Patrick! your a machine I swear!
> thats a TON of added weight on dips!!!  Im very impressed!




thanks Jen.  When I am power training I do bw + 135 for sets of 6.

I am no machine compared to you


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> thanks Jen.  When I am power training I do bw + 135 for sets of 6.
> 
> I am no machine compared to you


Damn Patrick! I don't think I could walk with that much weight around my waist!!  I'm guessing you don't have elbow problems huh.   Great job.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Damn Patrick! I don't think I could walk with that much weight around my waist!!  I'm guessing you don't have elbow problems huh.   Great job.




I have tendonitis in my left elbow and left wrist and enflammed tendons in my left shoulder that I am trying to work around.  That is why I was going a little lighter.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2004)

Ummmm.... that was LIGHTER?!?! I'm sure this has been asked before P but how long have you been lifting for?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2004)

I am 24 now and i started when I was about 14.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2004)

if you guys ever see this guys lift, you will realize that he really is a machine.  Very few people can hang with him, atleast in our neck of the woods.

BTW, Pat, now i'm thinking of doing it again (DAMNIT, its an emotional rollercoaster!)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> if you guys ever see this guys lift, you will realize that he really is a machine.  Very few people can hang with him, atleast in our neck of the woods.
> 
> BTW, Pat, now i'm thinking of doing it again (DAMNIT, its an emotional rollercoaster!)




Yan thanks.....everyone thanks, really.  But in all honesty I am not that strong.  In my opinion I lift like a "box".


Yan........DO IT AND DIE!!!   I WILL DESTROY YOU!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

you sound like me!! I dont think Im "strong" at all. blah I feel weak alot! to me anyways  
trust me Patrick-your strong!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you sound like me!! I dont think Im "strong" at all. blah I feel weak alot! to me anyways
> trust me Patrick-your strong!




LOL, I wish......maybe I am stong on the outside but defenitly not on the inside..... MY cd purchase of the week, to follow up me becach boys purchase last week, was a live STYX greatest hits CD and I just got fineshed dowloading a bunch of Neil Diamond!!!!

*sings*

REACHIN' OUT
TOUCHIN' ME
TOUCHIN' YOU.........
SWEET CAROLINE
GOOD TIMES NEVER SEEMED SO GOOD........


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> LOL, I wish......maybe I am stong on the outside but defenitly not on the inside..... MY cd purchase of the week, to follow up me becach boys purchase last week, was a live STYX greatest hits CD and I just got fineshed dowloading a bunch of Neil Diamond!!!!
> 
> *sings*
> ...


should i ask how goes it?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2004)

Eh, it goes.........I am doing okay, you know.....trying to stay happy and not get depressed.  It comes and it goes.  No I goes...to bed because I have a 5:30 client tomorrow.   (ARGH!!)


----------



## x~factor (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_BTW, Pat, now i'm thinking of doing it again (DAMNIT, its an emotional rollercoaster!)


It? Doing what again?


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Eh, it goes.........I am doing okay, you know.....trying to stay happy and not get depressed.  It comes and it goes.  No I goes...to bed because I have a 5:30 client tomorrow.   (ARGH!!)


i feel u on the depressed part...i have 2 passions in life, bodybuilding and music..well 3 (food)..lol...u just gotta get into something P...besides bodybuilding that is


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

I am into music too.  I love music.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> It? Doing what again?




You don't even want to know


----------



## x~factor (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh, I think I got it. :-/


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

3/29  chest/core

Today was a killer workout.  I was flying solo today and was moving fast as hell.  It doesn't look like much and the weights aren't impressive at all but the rest interval was so low.  I did this in about 35-40min.  I was really hyper today.

dumbell bench press
100x12
100x9
100x6
(almost no rest between sets)

superset
a) decline dumbell bench press   80x15, 80x8, 80x7, 8x8
b) cable crossover    40x7, 25x15, 25x12, 25x12

machine chest press
185x10
185x8
185x7

peck deck flyes
195x12
210x7
drop set     210x5, 180x4, 135x5

superset
a) hanging leg raises (wings)  bw x 15 x 4
b) russian twists(with plate in hands)  
    25x10 twists to each side x 4

revese hypers (off side of bench since my gym doesn't have a reverse hyper machine)
bw x 12 x 3


----------



## Monolith (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey P, whats your diet like?  I dont know how you can do that kind of volume with such a short RI... especially pre-comp.  You must be fuckin drained by the end.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

Yeah i am draind.  It is more of mental thing than anything.  I just get really excited and push as hard as I can.

As far as diet goes, reall clean and around 3500-3800 cals right now, depending on when I wake up and if I have time for that senventh meal or not.  I refeed two times a week on no training days (wed and sunday).  I guess I could list my meals if you want to see them.  LOL, I am jsut to lazy (well really I don't have enough time) to list them everyday.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Hey P, whats your diet like?  I dont know how you can do that kind of volume with such a short RI... especially pre-comp.  You must be fuckin drained by the end.



I know how he does it...HE'S AN ANIMAL!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

I just work as hard as I can.  The best part about trainig, whether is be for strength or for bodybuilding, is that no one can beat you.  You can only beat yourself.  Only you know if you worked as hard as you could, if you were as focused and disiplined as you could be.  Are you training hard or just going through the motions?  This is what I do, this is what keeps me sane and makes me, me.  I compete, with myself, everyday, to be better than the day before.  When a workout sucks..my day sucks because I know that I lost that day....AND I FUCKING HATE TO LOSE!!  I can't see doing it any other way than giving it 100% all the time.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> LOL, I wish......maybe I am stong on the outside but defenitly not on the inside..... MY cd purchase of the week, to follow up me becach boys purchase last week, was a live STYX greatest hits CD and I just got fineshed dowloading a bunch of Neil Diamond!!!!
> 
> *sings*
> ...




I bought Prodigy.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2004)

hey pat, quick question (i'll probably just see you tomorrow and ask you again, lol).

I started a full body routine, something along the lines of what we told that one kid to do (go heavy on one lift each day etc).  Tell me if this makes sense.

Power cleans - get more explosive from the floor.  3 reps every 30s or so, 4 sets

rack pulls - work on lockout, i think that is where i'm weak. 3 sets of triples

hypertrophy stuff:

pulldowns 3sets 12-10-8
decline bench 135x8x1
flat bench 135x10x1
triset for calves
45degree raise-standing raise-calf hops 2 sets
2 sets shrugs on calf raise machine

I don't know if i should do hypertrophy stuff for legs on days when i DL or squat heavy.  Also i didn't do any push stuff cause of my shoulder, its fucked up bad dude.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I just work as hard as I can.  The best part about trainig, whether is be for strength or for bodybuilding, is that no one can beat you.  You can only beat yourself.  Only you know if you worked as hard as you could, if you were as focused and disiplined as you could be.  Are you training hard or just going through the motions?  This is what I do, this is what keeps me sane and makes me, me.  I compete, with myself, everyday, to be better than the day before.  When a workout sucks..my day sucks because I know that I lost that day....AND I FUCKING HATE TO LOSE!!  I can't see doing it any other way than giving it 100% all the time.



Thats an awesome outlook... great attitude to keep the intensity up.  I think i'm gonna adopt it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

I wouldn't do the power clean in this cycle.   I also wouldn't do the triples with such short rest.  It is a total power movement so why not jsut work on doing real triples and push to your max.  Also, is this the best thing for your shoulder?  Plus I would say that you should really take something like 8-10 weeks and do a whole cycle of olympic training rather than just saying....."Oh, well I am doing power cleans".   For now however, to seque into that I would do things like rack pulls and high pulls and push press to get more explosive (using solid weight with varying rep ranges) and come in on a third day and jsut work with light triples and doubles on the form for olympic lifts.  Also, start doing front sqauts holding the bar inthe rack position.  Then I would go to a three day a week cycle. were day one you focus on one lift per day like the snatch or the clean or a push press and then you would want to squat after that or do a combo on one day like a power clean to a front squat.   Then you would do some hypertrophy or strength exercises (bench press, overhead press, lunges, squats, etc...). Honestly I am not that good at setting up a routine with olympic lifts since I am fairly new to them, you need to ask george about that shit.  I can set up good total bosy programs though.  I am going to do more olmpyic lifting after this competition.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Thats an awesome outlook... great attitude to keep the intensity up.  I think i'm gonna adopt it.




Go for it, you can do it!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I wouldn't do the power clean in this cycle.   I also wouldn't do the triples with such short rest.  It is a total power movement so why not jsut work on doing real triples and push to your max.  Also, is this the best thing for your shoulder?  Plus I would say that you should really take something like 8-10 weeks and do a whole cycle of olympic training rather than just saying....."Oh, well I am doing power cleans".   For now however, to seque into that I would do things like rack pulls and high pulls and push press to get more explosive (using solid weight with varying rep ranges) and come in on a third day and jsut work with light triples and doubles on the form for olympic lifts.  Also, start doing front sqauts holding the bar inthe rack position.  Then I would go to a three day a week cycle. were day one you focus on one lift per day like the snatch or the clean or a push press and then you would want to squat after that or do a combo on one day like a power clean to a front squat.   Then you would do some hypertrophy or strength exercises (bench press, overhead press, lunges, squats, etc...). Honestly I am not that good at setting up a routine with olympic lifts since I am fairly new to them, you need to ask george about that shit.  I can set up good total bosy programs though.  I am going to do more olmpyic lifting after this competition.



I was thinking power cleans 3 reps with little rest, working on speed.  I went light, although i thought 135 would be heavy.  Anyway, my logic behind that was to build up explosiveness from the floor on DL's (i was gonna do speed DL's[or whatever they're called] but figured why not just power clean and get calves, traps too).  Anyway i gotcha bout the Oly-lift thing, i'll save that for later.  I would ask george to help me out, but i don't think he likes me too much.  

How bout doing hypetrophy stuff for legs on days when i squat and dl heavy?  I always do hypertrophy stuff for calves, i'm not sure bout thighs.

EDIT: Hurry up and post today's workout, Vergil told me you and dax were animals today.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2004)

Yan my argument here is simple and I think you will get it once I say it...........What the fuck are you talking about power cleans for 3's with submaximal weight to wokr on speed?  The exercise by nature is an explosive (power) lift.  It is not like a heavy bench press were you need strength to push the weight and even thought the bar may be moving slowly you are applying force as fast as possible.  The whole idea behind a clean is to move the heaviest weihght possible as fast as you can, otherwise you are going to miss the lift, plain and simple.  have you ever heard of a super slow power clean??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

You cant put your own quote in your own sig!!!  LOL


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2004)

3/30 quads/calves/forearms

This workout was insane.  My partner and I trained hard as hell today.  I decided to do some heavy deadlifting first and then go to some light weight leg stuff.

Bike- 5min. warm up

Trap bar deadlifts
315x10 (easy warm up)
405x3
405x2
315x15 (down set.....reps fast as hell.  weight felt light as a feather)

here is were things got crazy:

superset (weights don't include the weight of the sleds, which I believe are 45lbs anyway)
a) hack sqauts   270x20x3
b) leg press  360x20x3

There was almost no rest inbetween all of these sets.  My training partner had to drop a plate from each side on the hacks so my rest interval was a sip of water and replace the plates on the hack while he was going at it on the leg press (he was doing his hack squats while i was leg pressing so we just kept moving with basically no rest at all).  At the final set of hack sqauts I didn't think I was going to hit 20 but I pumped myself up and did it.  After completing my final 20 on the leg press I rolled, yes rolled, out of the machine and lied down on the floor, dizzy and in cold sweats, unable to stand up.  My manager was watching my last set and though I was really hurt I was out of it for about 3min.  Then I regrouped and went to my next exercises


unilateral leg extensions
plate#6x15
plate#6x12
plate#6x10

superset (weights don't inculde the weight of the sled)
a) leg press calf raises   540x10x10
b) seated calf raises   135x10x10

superset
a) cable reverse wrist curls   plate#8x15x5
b) plate loaded gripper (bilateral)   115x10x5


Walking up steps are a bitch right now.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You cant put your own quote in your own sig!!!  LOL




Don't know if you can but I just did


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

LOL.  Thats like saying "Bless me" after you sneeze.  Man, you crack me up.  Oh, and I am stealing that super set combo next leg day


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> LOL.  Thats like saying "Bless me" after you sneeze.  Man, you crack me up.  Oh, and I am stealing that super set combo next leg day




Yeah, steal it...good fucking luck....remember...no rest!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

*achoo* oh bless me


----------



## Monolith (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> There was almost no rest inbetween all of these sets.  My training partner had to drop a plate from each side on the hacks so my rest interval was a sip of water and replace the plates on the hack while he was going at it on the leg press (he was doing his hack squats while i was leg pressing so we just kept moving with basically no rest at all).  At the final set of hack sqauts I didn't think I was going to hit 20 but I pumped myself up and did it.  After completing my final 20 on the leg press I rolled, yes rolled, out of the machine and lied down on the floor, dizzy and in cold sweats, unable to stand up.  My manager was watching my last set and though I was really hurt I was out of it for about 3min.  Then I regrouped and went to my next exercises



lmfao.  you rock, P.   

And hey, you should take your name out of your sig for that quote... that way when people ask "whoa, who said that?" you can say "ME!"


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> lmfao.  you rock, P.
> 
> And hey, you should take your name out of your sig for that quote... that way when people ask "whoa, who said that?" you can say "ME!"




Fuck it, I like it the way it is.....It makes me seem more like a prick....hahahaha


----------



## Monolith (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Fuck it, I like it the way it is.....It makes me seem more like a prick....hahahaha


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

P'rick'-funk


----------



## Yanick (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yan my argument here is simple and I think you will get it once I say it...........What the fuck are you talking about power cleans for 3's with submaximal weight to wokr on speed?  The exercise by nature is an explosive (power) lift.  It is not like a heavy bench press were you need strength to push the weight and even thought the bar may be moving slowly you are applying force as fast as possible.  The whole idea behind a clean is to move the heaviest weihght possible as fast as you can, otherwise you are going to miss the lift, plain and simple.  have you ever heard of a super slow power clean??



fuck you, you prick  

nah i got it.  thats why i was lookin for advice, w/e.

i'm gonna get 405 for 4 next dl day just because of this


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2004)

> I would ask george to help me out, but i don't think he likes me too much.



You gotta undestand something about George.  He is kind of like me in a way.  He loves to joke around and break peoples chops and poke fun at everyone and everything.  He is a good guy.  But, just like me, he is really intense about this shit.  I think he got bothered when you would come up to him when he waws trianing clients and ask him quesitons and say things.  Also, he hates it when the floor guys are just walking around and not doing a good job to clean shit up and help out and make things nice.  He is really intense about doing a solid job and doesn't like wastin time.  You just gotta know when to be serious with him and when to jole around.  I don't thnk he hates anyone though, he is one of the nicest people I have ever met.  Besides that he is smart as shit!!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2004)

i gotcha bro.  guess i have to get on his good side so i can pick his brain


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> i gotcha bro.  guess i have to get on his good side so i can pick his brain




No you have to get on his good side that he can yell at you. lol 

When I was doing trap bar deads I had 405 on the bar and he comes up and says "let's go Iwanna see you hit this and watch your form".  So I put my headphones on (that pisses him off if he is spotting me because i can't hear his form correction cues) and I hit the first rep and I hear him say something (I though he was tellin gme something to corect with my pull) so I look back and say what and then he starts yellin gyis ass off  "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!!!  KEEP GOING YOU FUCKING ASSHOLE!!  WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM I SAID THE FORM WAS FINE!  KEEPING GOING YOU JACK ASS!!".   It is really nerve racking to train when he is around sometimes.  lol


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2004)

4/1  back/core/cardio

bent over barbell rows
225x10
235x7
Drop set 235x7, 135x10

wide grip pull down
plate#14x8
pltae#14x7
plate#12x10
plate#12x8

neutral grip machine row
190x10
190x10
190x8

neutral grip pull ups
bw x 5 x 5

scapular retraction
bw x 12
bw x 10
bw x 10

cable pullovers (straight arm press downs)
plate#6x12
plate#8x6
plate#8x6

hypers
bw + 70 x 10
bw + 70 x 8
bw + 70 x 6

superset
a) lying knee-ins bw x 15 x 3
b) bicycles  bw x 20reps to each side x 3

bike sprints
1min- rest- moderate pedal- Lv. 0
30sec.- sprint- Lv. 8


----------



## x~factor (Apr 1, 2004)

Yo Pat, Yanick came by today at work. Nice little surprise visit. 
Damn! He's getting big again. I mentioned to him that today is my last day at Gold's and I'm starting with that small gym and he suggested I start a Journal here. So I might be stealing some of your work out schedule. If I get lazy, I'll just copy and paste your work out on my journal. LOL!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 1, 2004)

BTW- George sounds like a cool guy to work out with.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2004)

How is work going Ray?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn P, those are some awesome bent rows.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> How is work going Ray?


Work is great! I pretty much run the show now with Nadi and Jerry. Alfred is happy so we must be doing well. 

I heard from Yanick that your career as a trainer is doing great as well. That is always good to hear.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Damn P, those are some awesome bent rows.




Thanks man, I felt really good about them.  the most I have hit ont his exercise is 245 for 4 reps so I was pretty pumped about 235 for 7's, especially while dieting and being about 12lbs lighter than usual


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2004)

4/2/03 

AM Cardio (empty stomach)
treadmill sprints
1min- rest
30sec- sprint - level 11.5-12 (treadmill adjusts to you)


PM-  Delts/traps/core

Banged out another quick workout in under 45min.

Barbell press (no racks left so I had to clean the weight before pressing)
135x15
135x11
135x7

upright row
135x10
135x8
135x8

cable face pulls
55x15
70x10
70x10

standing dumbel lateral raises
25x15
30x10
dropest  30x6, 25x5, 15x6

reverse peck deck (horizontal grip)
165x12
165x10
150x12

barbell shrugs
275x12x2
275x10x3

high chair knee raises
bw x 20 x 3

Full ROM sit ups
bw x 15 x 3

Jumped on a trampoline for a lit bit at the end


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

You have a trampoline at your gym!?!?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You have a trampoline at your gym!?!?




Yeah, lol there is an aerobics class that uses them.  I was talked into.  everyone in the gym was like  "Holy shit!!  Pat is jumping ona trampoline."  People kept saying I was going to break it. lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

Oh.. so its one of the little round ones?  I thought you meant a BIG one.

Buy a CD today?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Oh.. so its one of the little round ones?  I thought you meant a BIG one.
> 
> Buy a CD today?




Yeah, the little ones my training partner today made me jump on the treadmill with her for awhile at the end of the wokrout.

No CD today.  I don't know what I should buy next.  I am short on cash this week because I bought one of my best buddies some stuff for his birthday yesterday.  Fuck it I will get something.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

Training partner... *her* eh?

I need to find a Sinatra box set...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Training partner... *her* eh?
> 
> I need to find a Sinatra box set...




Sinatra is fucking awsome!! 

Yeah. my last client of the day was this girl (that i actualy have a pretty big crush on) so I gave her the option of either I train her and then I lift afterwards or she works out with me and does my workout.  SO she worked out with me and then we jumped on the trampoline (she jumped more and I watched a lot )


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2004)

you wouldn't be laughing you you saw this chicks chest


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

Sure I would...  Because for a slight second I would look over at you drooling on yourself 

Cup size?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2004)

lol......i was drooling like crazy.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 2, 2004)

135lbx15 on the BB press... thats awesome.  I did 95lbx7 a couple days ago.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 135lbx15 on the BB press... thats awesome.  I did 95lbx7 a couple days ago.




That is not grea at all actually. I do them standing and before I hurt my shoudler I was hitting 205 for sets of three with locked knees.  This exercise hurts my should to do still so it pissees me off a lot.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> That is not grea at all actually. I do them standing and before I hurt my shoudler I was hitting 205 for sets of three with locked knees.  This exercise hurts my should to do still so it pissees me off a lot.



That stinks... is your shoulder getting any better?  Do any other movements aggravate it?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> That stinks... is your shoulder getting any better?  Do any other movements aggravate it?




Dumbell don;t bother me but I need to just take it easy for awhile on the shoulder.  After my contest I am going to do some pwer training and cycle in some olympic lifting so I want my shoulder to be 100% so I can start doing cleans again.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 2, 2004)

Man, i cant wait to see what kind of weight youre pushing once you start bulking again. 

How long till the contest, now?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2004)

12 weeks come monday....time to get really strict....no more slacking on the cardio.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

12 weeks! right on!! time to get down to buisness mister!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

Awww man. I wish I was at the 12 week mark again!  Good luck buddy.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2004)

4/3 hams/arms

bike- 5min. warm up

seated leg curl
215x10
215x8x2

superset
a) db SLDS  100x12, 100x12, 100x12, 100x12
b) lying leg curl   90x15, 90x12, 90x12, 90x12

cambered bar preacher curls
(wide grip) 75x15, 75x8
(close grip)  75x8x2

dumbell skull crushers  50x12, 50x10, 50x8, 50x6

high cable curls (aka mickey mouse curls)
a pause and total body flex at each rep
plate#4x12x3

unilateral rope pressdown
30x12x3


will be starting a new journal tomorrow.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 3, 2004)

12 weeks out huh??man i wish i could compete right now...since my cut a month or so ago, i have dropped hella bf...so how's life besides bb???man if i were you i would hit on ur client nonchanantly..u dig???


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2004)

Life is okay I guess.

I hit on all my clients, nonchalantly!! lol  (how the fuck do you spell that word anyway?)


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 3, 2004)

i have no fucking idea..i was thinking the same thing..lol


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> i have no fucking idea..i was thinking the same thing..lol




tough word.


----------

